# Cam follower/lobe issue solved by h2sport.



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

So I was at WF15 today. I needed to purchase 2 things a new vag cable and the h2sport control arm bushings. I get my new vag cable and I find myself astonished at a prototype cam follower solution that h2sport is working on. It's 100% genius. They're using TSI technology on the FSi platform. Seems the h2sport has a cam follower with a roller on the bottom which would have minimal friction on the cam lobe. I really don't want to give away anything else except that you will NEVER EVER have to change another cam follower if you own an FSI. No more fears of cam lobe/follower failure. I will keep everyone posted. 
BTW h2sports bushings are topnotch.


----------



## brekdown29 (Jun 26, 2007)

sub'd


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (brekdown29)*

no spy photos?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (805)*

this post is worthless without pics!!!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

word i'm psyched jon


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

I Feel Pretty 












_Modified by EL_3grab at 11:56 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

leave it up to us canuck's to fix the problem!


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

If they make an aftermarket high pressure pump with a roller and it works, they will get rich fast.


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

I believe the 1.8T had this arrangement.


----------



## ConsFast (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mrlapou)*

subscribe


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

In for the FSI cancer cure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

now if only someone can solve the oil consumption issue....


_Modified by Benjamin T at 6:59 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*

very interested...


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b0mb3r)*

lies!!!!! j/k pics or it didnt happen. If they test multiple cars and record at least 50K without an issue on every single car without an issue then they will def clean up!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_now if only someone can solve the oil consumption issue....


IMO that's from the rings not seated in because of the hard ring material and cross hatch in the cyl wall this IMO maybe the poor design . Ive found that BSH stage 2 catch can setup helped with catching condensation , fuel vapors and oil vapors . 
I just drained my catch can for the first time and got about 4oz of straight water and about 4oz of oil/fuel vapor mixed and this was 2K miles worth . My oil consumption is down about 30 % .Ill be keeping and eye on things and when I check/ change my follower Ill inspect and see if this has reduced on the carbon build up on the valves .So in the end the BSH catch can/ stage 2 setup was a good investment IMO







Bob.G
p.s. Ill post pic's tonight when I get home of what came out of the catch can 



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 11:17 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

Definitely subscribed for more info on the cam follower. 
ps: agree on the BSH stage II.....helped my oil issue a lot.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Awesome! They're local to me, so I feel special. Finally being Canadian pays off!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!
I walked by their booth a few times and never stopped in. now I should have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

I am very interested to see how they do this with out a change in fuel flow and piston travel
sounds like this could be an awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also interested in the weight difference in the 2 followers as that will change performance


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am very interested to see how they do this with out a change in fuel flow and piston travel
sounds like this could be an awesome product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif also interested in the weight difference in the 2 followers as that will change performance

My guess is they will use a spacer that will mount between the hpfp and the mounting location that will compensate for the added thickness of the new roller follower. it seems like side loading would still be a big issue even with the roller. as far as the weight, i wonder if they will include a spring with the fuel pump to alleviate this problem.. Either way I am glad someone is actually DOING something about the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
My guess is they will use a spacer that will mount between the hpfp and the mounting location that will compensate for the added thickness of the new roller follower. it seems like side loading would still be a big issue even with the roller. as far as the weight, i wonder if they will include a spring with the fuel pump to alleviate this problem.. Either way I am glad someone is actually DOING something about the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i would think it would need a mod'd side cover too because the roller follower needs to always be facing from left to right..it can't spin at all either way


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:08 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
My guess is they will use a spacer that will mount between the hpfp and the mounting location that will compensate for the added thickness of the new roller follower. it seems like side loading would still be a big issue even with the roller. as far as the weight, i wonder if they will include a spring with the fuel pump to alleviate this problem.. Either way I am glad someone is actually DOING something about the problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah they would have to space out to pump to accommodate for the increased thickness of the pump. I'd think that they would have to sleeve the bore in order to ensure a smooth sealing surface. Spacing out the pump also means that they would have to come up with new fuel hardlines. . . . very interested to see what they end up doing.
Dave


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would think it would need a mod'd side cover too because the roller follower needs to always be facing from left to right..it can't spin at all either way

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:08 AM 7-20-2009_

a concave roller that sat on the convex lobe sufrace would take care of the spinning it seems...
Of course all of this is suspect. I wonder if H2sport is gonna come in here and comment on their design.?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i would think it would need a mod'd side cover too because the roller follower needs to always be facing from left to right..it can't spin at all either way


 
Spacer and Mod on the side cover on exchange, groove so the follower cant spin .
The last part is a new cam profile so that the follower can't never float.







Bob.G


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 12:31 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

That's exactly it. 
That's why it's still. Prototype. I think they will somehow get the float into the equation. This Tom guy seems to know his ****. 

_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Spacer and Mod on the side cover on exchange, groove so the follower cant spin .
The last part is a new cam profile so that the follower can't never float.







Bob.G

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 12:31 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Oh my, need pics/description!


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_Awesome! They're local to me, so I feel special. Finally being Canadian pays off!









Aw, gee, you guys always had Bob and Doug McKenzie, didn't that make you feel special, eh? Take off, eh!
H2Sport also just came out with affordable priced nicely done Mk5 camber plates, a pair of which I am currently holding in my hands getting ready to install.


_Modified by bostonaudi1 at 4:32 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_That's exactly it. 
That's why it's still. Prototype. I think they will somehow get the float into the equation. This Tom guy seems to know his ****. 


Tom is a very smart guy , espec with chassis he worked for "swift " chassis .I was one of his first customers when he came out with the mkiv sport spindles which made the car handle with some much front grip and Ill be getting his mkV spindles when he ready to release them when they come back from the machine shop .
Ill be patiently waiting for this roller follower upgrade good things take time .







Bob.G


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

mini bump to the mod that will top all mods


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

curious to see what the pricing is. I mean its $300 thats the cost of 6 cam followers. More importantly will it entail a one off HPFP like APR does? Then all the guys with the APR HPFP might loose out.........Time will tell.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*

it will be compatible with any of the bpy versions of the hpfp. unless they were to use the ccta version, in which a rebuild would not be needed afaik. im curious to know what they are gonna spin the bump sticks to and still call them float free..







i'm sure jeff will take them way passed that mark though


----------



## oneyellow20th2605 (Oct 1, 2007)

This would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re:*

Ive thought about this myself. To avoid spinning a hollow insert is inserted into the fuel pump cavity with the same OD as the stock follower and secured by the fuel pumps normal bolts, the inside of that insert would be oblong or oval shaped, to avoid wear while not allowing the piston to rotate, a piston with a oval shaft matching the inerts oval hole, one side of the piston being a roller, the other side to interface with the OEM pump.
The only issues are lubrication and rerouteing the high pressure fuel lines. Hopefully someone will figure it all out.


_Modified by GTI2Slow at 9:20 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (GTI2Slow)*

I've got the mk5 lower control arm bearings and they were a HUGE improvement over stock. Car reacts 10x quicker and seems to be way more nimble. 
And for the price you can't go wrong. 








Cant wait to see the cam follower failure solution.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*

I emailed Tom to see if he can give me aNy info I can share with the community. 
I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

oh man, this is half the holy grail to our cars. the other half is a good PCV revamp.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

emailed them.
my email: Hello, I am a member of the VWVortex forums and I was wondering if it was true that u were working on a cam follower update for the FSI engine?
I am not looking for specifics, im really just wondering if it's true, and if you guys have a ballpark date that it should be ready by?
this is like the cure for cancer for our cars.
thanks.
The response I got back:
Hi Mr. Flinger,

What you've heard is true, we are currently prototyping an update for the FSI motors.

We're just unpacking from Waterfest now, but I'll talk to our engineer to see if he has any information I can "leak"









Keep your eye on the forums!

Regards,

Jordan Wilks
Parts and Service Consultant
H2Sport, Inc.
-----------------------------------------------------------
Ill post back with any news he sends my way.
this is freaking sweet.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Krieger)*

h2sport is registered on vwvortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...82338
but i don't see any posts on this subject matter


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

awesome. I'm still waiting for Tom to email me back with spindle and CF info.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

They've been members for 6.5 years and only have 61 posts. 
Lol
they make good products that sell on their own, so there is no need for them to be postbeasts to sell half assed products made in china and marketed by 3 lettered companies. 









_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_h2sport is registered on vwvortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...82338
but i don't see any posts on this subject matter


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_They've been members for 6.5 years and only have 61 posts. 
Lol
they make good products that sell on their own, so there is no need for them to be postbeasts to sell half assed products made in china and marketed by 3 lettered companies. 










lol, thats great.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_h2sport is registered on vwvortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...82338
but i don't see any posts on this subject matter









Because its NOT READY yet and know one was suppose to know LOL








Im sure Tom will come in and coment when its ready but dont think it will be antime soon ( maybe by the end of this year ). 
He is a smaller shop and his first concern is to get the MKV spindles machined and relesed those casted banks prob cost him a small fortune







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Because its NOT READY yet and know one was suppose to know LOL









Im sure Tom will come in and coment when its ready but dont think it will be antime soon ( maybe by the end of this year ). 
He is a smaller shop and his first concern is to get the MKV spindles machined and relesed those casted banks prob cost him a small fortune







Bob.G


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can we at least get a teaser? lol PLEASE!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_can we at least get a teaser? lol PLEASE!

Im saving the pic's until Tom says its OK , otherwise he might hold my set of sport spindles from me LOL










_Modified by rracerguy717 at 3:25 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Im saving the pic's until Tom says its OK , otherwise he might hold my set of sport spindles from me LOL









_Modified by rracerguy717 at 3:25 PM 7-21-2009_

so selfish.... BAN! lol


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

i really hope this works out


----------



## doctorgonzo (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

If it had 2 rollers, straddling the pump piston it could be the same depth and wouldn't rotate. Am I making sense here?


----------



## dubskeet (May 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_now if only someone can solve the oil consumption issue....

_Modified by Benjamin T at 6:59 AM 7-20-2009_

oil consumption issue....what is that







? i don't know what people are talking about with these issues oil consumption on the 2.0T and prev gen 1.8T consumption and sludging of the oil, it must be how you people broke in your motors and how well you take care of it thereafter you cant drive any German cars like Honda/Toyota's meaning beating the snott out of them and expect nothing they are meant for sophisticated responsible owners i have numerous cars and every thing people talk about on forums they experience, i never did unless stuff like pcv or window regulators but that was a obvious tsb/recall anyway i guess this is enough to ponder on!!!


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_I emailed Tom to see if he can give me aNy info I can share with the community. 
I'll keep you guys posted. 

no response yet.


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_i really hope this works out

+1000




































They made me happy instantly when this rumor was confirmed as true...


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_
no response yet.









Don't push them, let these guys work, let them do what they know...








It is very important that they are willing to try... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ps. Thanks for all the info, by the way.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (seattheodore)*

when i submitted my contact info with H2sport for their upcoming mk5 spindles, i asked as a side note about the cam follower, and i was told this was tom's department and he would respond when the time comes... but they mentioned that this project was influenced by the MK5 GTi they helped sponsor at the last one lap of america, which DNF'd... guess the reason why it couldn't finish











_Modified by Benjamin T at 10:32 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_ but they mentioned that this project was influenced by the MK5 GTi at the last one lap of america, which DNF'd... guess the reason why it couldn't finish









lol, wow. that must've sucked.
im thinking they should be done by either late this year or early 2010... but then again, they could come out VERY quickly, since they now have a crowd waiting on them.


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
but then again, they could come out VERY quickly, since they now have a crowd waiting on them.









Right, and nothing bad will come from this right?








I'm sure when it comes out, it will be top notch stuff!


----------



## PPT (Mar 28, 2009)

I was one of the drivers in the H2sport GTI on One Lap this year.
You are correct, the DNF was caused by the failure of the flat cam follower and was the motivation behind the development of this upgrade. We were 7th overall and first in class at the time. Still managed first in class after a huge spin and 3 DNF events. That car is fast. (155 MPH at Daytona)
I will wait for Tom to release any details on the pump adaptor.


----------



## bblume (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

interested in the future of this product


----------



## GTi71184 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Re: (bblume)*

me too........


----------



## vwgtimk41088 (Nov 1, 2007)

very interested in that i just finished a cam job in a passat 2.0t yesterday, hopefully i can avoid this on my own personal car.


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_ . . . they make good products that sell on their own, so there is no need for them to be postbeasts to sell half assed products made in china and marketed by 3 lettered companies . . . .

Well that made me smile, even tho inaccurate. Heehee.
But seriously, let's not let this thread evolve into something that inhibits the flow of info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwboy308 (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: (Nurendra)*

subscribed


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

ha ha i sat and talked to them about those for about a 30 and he never even mentioned anything about the cam follower i wonder if since i am not on the mailing list for the spindles if i am going to be on the cam mailing list....


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_ha ha i sat and talked to them about those for about a 30 and he never even mentioned anything about the cam follower i wonder if since i am not on the mailing list for the spindles if i am going to be on the cam mailing list....
 
It was only 1ft away from the spindles LOL 
Look at the upper left of the pic I shot of the spindles . 
I though some would have seen this in the teaser thread I posted in the other thread .







Bob.G

*







*


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

oh, i think i see it.
i have NO idea how that could be used tho. looks interesting tho, thats for sure.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_oh, i think i see it.
i have NO idea how that could be used tho. looks interesting tho, thats for sure.

The corner of the adaptor is to the left of the roller follower .
Remember Tom is going to make this a PLUG AND PLAY KIT so it going to have to be made in a way that it will be basically and error free install IMO.
The tricky part is the cam profile that he is still working on now.







Bob.G


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
The tricky part is the cam profile that he is still working on now.







Bob.G


i'm a noob at this... explain your statement above please








?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, any elaboration?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
i'm a noob at this... explain your statement above please







?

The roller follower needs a slower ramp rate to follow on the cam compared to what the flat tappet follows presently.







Bob.G


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

It looks to me like the cam "bucket" with roller is on the right but what is the adapter on the left for? Is that the roller with a base where the fuel pump meets? In other words that whole "adapter" sits in the "bucket" . It looks too wide for that?











_Modified by saaber2 at 1:14 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_when i submitted my contact info with H2sport for their upcoming mk5 spindles, i asked as a side note about the cam follower, and i was told this was tom's department and he would respond when the time comes... but they mentioned that this project was influenced by the MK5 GTi they helped sponsor at the last one lap of america, which DNF'd... guess the reason why it couldn't finish











ohh boy i would love to have seen what that follower looked like!










saaber2 said:


> The cam "bucket" with roller is obvious on the right but what is the adapter on the left for? Is that the roller with a base where the fuel pump meets? In other words that whole "adapter" sits in the "bucket" . It looks too wide for that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Me want now


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jpimp61)*

Looking at that pick again, it looks like that adapter moves the fuel pump out a ways to allowed for the increased length of the follower? WAG hard to tell what is going on from that pic
no that's not right either. What that adapter for?










_Modified by saaber2 at 1:20 PM 7-23-2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_oh man, this is half the holy grail to our cars. the other half is a good PCV revamp.


EJ has done that as well!








the valve cover + catch tank pretty much destroys the old PCV system and replaces it. If you got the cash its the best way to go


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

well, i am about to get my financial aid for school...
i requested 14k and i only need 2k for the 2 semesters. lol
i guess i could always get the new valve cover...


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_well, i am about to get my financial aid for school...
i requested 14k and i only need 2k for the 2 semesters. lol
i guess i could always get the new valve cover...

lol... part of the economic stimulus package huh?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*

lol, that and I want to get as much as I can before it dries up.
I work full time, plus go to school full time so I want to be prepared for anything and make sure nothing pops up, since I have no time to deal with much of anything.
80 hour weeks suck. lol


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_lol, that and I want to get as much as I can before it dries up.
I work full time, plus go to school full time so I want to be prepared for anything and make sure nothing pops up, since I have no time to deal with much of anything.
80 hour weeks suck. lol

Rollins or Fullsail?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

im in Valencia.
ill prob be going to UCF in about a year or two.
i heard Full sail was CRAZY good, but stupid hard and expensive.. 75k a year isnt right... lol


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

Hope this comes out soon. Exactly as many discussed in other forums. I'm needing to change my out soon so hopefully, it'll be released so i don't have to buy any more bucket cam followers!


----------



## Magnus2387 (May 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Magnus2387)*

I need to replace my camshaft/cam follower/hpfp because there was a hole through it. The cam wasn't scored up but my hpfp was riding directly on it since it ate a hole through the cam follower. So i'm replacing the hpfp, cam, and cam follower but if this comes out soon, I can purchase this and fix the problem when I change out my camshaft. There wouldn't be a need to inspect the follower often and the need for the old bucket style cam followers every other oil change.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (golfvdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfvdude* »_I need to replace my camshaft/cam follower/hpfp because there was a hole through it. 


*cough* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4468445 *cough*


----------



## Sammi_S (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jmj)*

really cant wait to see this fix !


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_*cough* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4468445 *cough*

This was a great thread. Also there are a few examples of roller followers in there in case anyone doesn't know what one is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

Was pretty funny. Thanks JMJ.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (golfvdude)*

Now that is what I call some real deal Vortex love right there! Way to help out a fellow member


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (golfvdude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfvdude* »_Was pretty funny. Thanks JMJ.

My pleasure.


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder when they will release this. Would love to pick it up and solve my problem for good.....Need more pics!


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

damn, cant see pics at work.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

In for updates... 
and pics to keep everyoen busy, found this on my car yesterday... whoops








and the pump.. ruh roh


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

LOL!!!! OMG, that **** is eaten like a ketchup covered mexican in a room full of zombies.
i just changed mine and it was pretty good. 61,300 miles.

how many miles and what oil for u?? lol


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

66,000 and dealer oil changes every 5k.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

wow... totally show them that **** and have them fix it for free.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Wow, that fuel pump plunger is f-ed. I would start with your dealer and work your way up the chain for a warranty replacement. Be prepared to hear "no" a few times before you get to someone who's willing to listen.


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Wow, that fuel pump plunger is f-ed. I would start with your dealer and work your way up the chain for a warranty replacement. Be prepared to hear "no" a few times before you get to someone who's willing to listen.









Yeah I'm on my way to that, its going to the dealer tonight.. Funny thing is, other than the total lack of boost, it ran/idled/cruised fine..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

well ya, the pressure in the rail should be fine enough to drive, but without the HPFP increasing the pressure, u wont see the boost come in at all really.
lol, what was ur gas mileage?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_In for updates... 
and pics to keep everyoen busy, found this on my car yesterday... whoops








and the pump.. ruh roh









*T







ASTED*


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

bump


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*

The title of this thread is a **** tease. I dunno if anyone got excited as I did when they seen the title of this thread.










_Modified by neuromancer_nyc at 8:27 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (neuromancer_nyc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neuromancer_nyc* »_The title of this thread is a **** tease. I dunno if anyone got excited as I did when they seen the title of this thread.









_Modified by neuromancer_nyc at 8:27 AM 8-23-2009_

H2sport is a smaller company that specializes in suspension parts. They have a lot of money tied up in sport spindles casting blanks for the mkiv and the mkv. Once they gets them machined and ready to deliver then he will have time to work on other things like roller follower . 
I would not look for it be available until the spring by the time he test it long term on there track/ test mule under hard conditions .







Bob.G


----------



## neuromancer_nyc (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
H2sport is a smaller company that specializes in suspension parts. They have a lot of money tied up in sport spindles casting blanks for the mkiv and the mkv. Once they gets them machined and ready to deliver then he will have time to work on other things like roller follower . 
I would not look for it be available until the spring by the time he test it long term on there track/ test mule under hard conditions .







Bob.G



I'm not being a smart @ss. I'm just saying I seen the title of this thread and I was like OH SH*T!!!!! I've burnt through an "a" & "b" cam so my excitement got the best of me. The title says "solved" like its already done. Not angry at the OP or H2 cause H2 didn't come out and say it....I probably would've had a better choice of words for the title. 
I am anxiously awaiting this fix now!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TGZ (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (neuromancer_nyc)*

Thank you very much H2Sport for attempting to make this. While other aftermarket retailers just tell us not to worry about our cam followers you guys are actually doing something to help us. 
I am going to purchase your spindles when they come out, cam follower fix, and will be a loyal customer afterwards. The community needs to stand behind these guys and show them our appreciation!


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (TGZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TGZ* »_Thank you very much H2Sport for attempting to make this. While other aftermarket retailers just tell us not to worry about our cam followers you guys are actually doing something to help us. 
I am going to purchase your spindles when they come out, cam follower fix, and will be a loyal customer afterwards. The community needs to stand behind these guys and show them our appreciation!









+1000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (seattheodore)*

I'm not going to get too excited until I see something. I appreciate them looking into it but they may not find a cost effective solution. At this point in my cars life I wouldn't pay more than a couple of hundred dollars for it.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yeah, for real. im so tempted to sell her... with all the repairs she has needed, i could have put a NICE down payment on a car that doesnt need so much attention.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

I have only had a sensor go out and a torn CV boot so I really have nothing to complain about. I am at 83k miles, checked the cam follower at 70k miles and replaced it even though nothing was really wrong with it. I expect to keep the car for another year and two-three months (work requirement) and will probably check the follower in another 6 months. It just wouldn't make any sense for me personally to spend a lot of money on the fix. I also don't think anyone will care when I trade it in or sell it. If I had a newer car or planned on keeping it a lot longer then I would pay more for a fix.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Krieger)*

accidental repost


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

TTT, update time mayyyybe?


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

Up....up.....and awaaaaaaaaay


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm going to H2 Sport this week, I'll ask about it while I'm there.


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (INYNN)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dmorrow)*

Test car has done some mileage but they want to do some more testing on it.
Patiently waiting to see what comes out of this.I guess it cant hurt with the APR pump.


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_.I guess it cant hurt with the APR pump.

Can you please explain this , sir ?


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

any updates on this?
if it works as described, it'll be a necessity on any FSI car


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

Funny ...my car has 66,000 miles and has been throwing a CEL and having a rough idle for the last 20,000. I know mine is going to look EXACTLY like this.
I'm sending the money for a new pump and cam follower TONIGHT!

_Quote, originally posted by *ShadowGLI* »_In for updates... 
and pics to keep everyoen busy, found this on my car yesterday... whoops








and the pump.. ruh roh


----------



## vwisthebest (Sep 17, 2003)

bump for updates


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

anyone have a shot OEM plunger?
i have one for sale


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

wtf is an oem plunger?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TGZ (Jul 7, 2003)

Any updates from the people who went to h20? I thought they might have some info at their booth.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (TGZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TGZ* »_Any updates from the people who went to h20? I thought they might have some info at their booth.

Booth at H20? Who's got time for fun like that?
We're busy putting miles on the prototypes.


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

SWEET! Please come out with it soon. I'm holding off on changing the cam for this to fix the problem once and for all.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so they are working so far?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

So far, the results have been positive.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sw33t d00d


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

if i come by the shop can i see this mounted on the test car guys? i am soooo interested to see what you genius from Georgetown have figured out, to fix this problem!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

interesting


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pics?
dont give it all away, but just enough so we can feast our eyes on it's metallic goodness.


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
don´t hurry, make it right


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_pics?
dont give it all away, but just enough so we can feast our eyes on it's metallic goodness.









of course they can't post pics, someone else would copy it and put it out with no testing and beat them to the market...thats how it works around here








H2sport does an awesome job and is always offering products that no one else does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_if i come by the shop can i see this mounted on the test car guys? i am soooo interested to see what you genius from Georgetown have figured out, to fix this problem!









Not sure what you'll be able to see, cuz it's mounted and hidden, but your welcome to come by. The car is being driven daily by the owner of the car, so you'll have to get lucky and time your arrival with his somehow.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_of course they can't post pics, someone else would copy it and put it out with no testing and beat them to the market...thats how it works around here










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_H2sport does an awesome job and is always offering products that no one else does


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (TGZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TGZ* »_The community needs to stand behind these guys and show them our appreciation!









What, are they a non-profit now? I'll stand behind them after having used their product. Until them, I wanna see some goods! I do wish them a speedy success in the development of the follower though.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
of course they can't post pics, someone else would copy it and put it out with no testing and beat them to the market...thats how it works around here









What? You own a volkswagen too?
In this industry it is not about who is exclusive to a product, it is about who can take that product, rip it off and whore it out for less...
Very few people (AND I MEAN FEW) understand the concept of product development and what it takes.
Awaiting H2Sport's result


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (INA)*

Another Product Ripped-off?
Hmmmmm....
I've also heard there's a problem with Buying Stolen Hoses from ebay too.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

argh i'm desperate to know how much this will cost... i don't know how much $$$ to budget for it


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just checked mine when I did my install on sunday. After a hair over 24k, with the last 4k being on REVO Stage 1, heres what it looks like.

















I plan on replacing min in the next month or so. KMD's "fix"/option is surely out the window. But I'd like to see what H2Sport has in store.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how much longer till release bump


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

done yet?


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah any updates?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tick tock tick tock.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Cam follower/lobe issue solved by h2sport. (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

guys...its been 3 months...not even. i know everyone wants this and wants it to be the fix of all fixes. let them get this right.....good things come to those who wait!


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *08 passat turbo* »_guys...its been 3 months...not even. i know everyone wants this and wants it to be the fix of all fixes. let them get this right.....good things come to those who wait!


shut up. put the pressure on.


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
shut up. put the pressure on.

haha...pressure can make for bad performances!!!! if i had to guess this will be out and ready for sale by the spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

thats good if it came out now i would not be able to afford it


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol balling on a 5k turbo kit and getting it installed but no money for cam followers? Straight trippin dawg.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
shut up. put the pressure on.

Note to self: LEWXCORE = (retail * 2)








Alright, the official update is: there's officially nothing to update. The prototypes so far have been working as expected, and miles are being put on them.
As soon as we are confident in the reliability and durability of the upgrade, we will let everyone know.
Thanks for everyone's undying attention in these matters.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

From what I understand, since the R (if it comes) and the TTS have the same engine the with cam follower the number of engines that could possilby use the fix keeps growing.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Note to self: LEWXCORE = (retail * 2)








Alright, the official update is: there's officially nothing to update. The prototypes so far have been working as expected, and miles are being put on them.
As soon as we are confident in the reliability and durability of the upgrade, we will let everyone know.
Thanks for everyone's undying attention in these matters.










LOL thanks. just joshing around on here homies...


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Jason,
Appreciate your update and I completely understand your position. My question is, is there an ETA for this product release? Are we talking Spring 2010, Summer 2010? I'm just trying to gauge if I should wait on your release or just replace my Cam follower now and look for this product in the "near" distant future.
Thanks again,
Ricky


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hatnlvr)*

for now you better check and if it is necessary change your follower with a new one.
This way you will sit calmly and observe what H2S will do


----------



## razorsedge (Jun 19, 2006)

i don't know if this can be answered yet but would this new hpfp be able to produce enough pressure to run the apr stage II+ file?


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (razorsedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razorsedge* »_i don't know if this can be answered yet but would this new hpfp be able to produce enough pressure to run the apr stage II+ file?

+1


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (razorsedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razorsedge* »_i don't know if this can be answered yet but would this new hpfp be able to produce enough pressure to run the apr stage II+ file?
 
Its not a pump its just a HPFP follower for reliability .







Bob.G


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

well, we dont know if its just a follower, or some mod to the piston or what.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Its not a pump its just a HPFP follower for reliability .







Bob.G


it has to be more then that, some sort of spacer so the roller cam clears, since the roller cam is going to need more room in the lobe. 
interesting to see but can understand why keeping this under raps is important... to many companies around stealing ideas, and using ebay crap and just putting there names on them.








i trust the guys at h2 to get it done top notch group over there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (razorsedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razorsedge* »_i don't know if this can be answered yet but would this new hpfp be able to produce enough pressure to run the apr stage II+ file?

The correct question is if the sollution for the cam follower can be attached to the aftermarket HPFP.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_well, we don't know if its just a follower, or some mod to the piston or what.

You don't but I have seen it I had it in my hand LOL








My only concern is if the very thin wall of the cam case after its bored out to make room for the roller follower and espec the slot area to keep it from spinning , hopefully over time it wont be a problem .







Bob.G


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote »_










There is new cam follower revision without the small 4 holes on the face, just installed it last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by EL_3grab at 7:17 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
There is new cam follower revision without the small 4 holes on the face, just installed it last week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thats news... i just bought a new follower last week and got the same old with 4 holes... is it a different part number?


----------



## razorsedge (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_
The correct question is if the sollution for the cam follower can be attached to the aftermarket HPFP.

^^ What he said...in question form.


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (razorsedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *razorsedge* »_
^^ What he said...in question form.

well its also probably gonna require reworking the fuel lines and if so hopefully those of us with banjo inlet lines don't get left behind in favor of the rubber inlet line folks


----------



## razorsedge (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (ard978)*

i wouldnt mind doing it if it means not having to worry about checking the follower all the time. the banjo bolt is such a pita to get at. last time i ended up trying to check it i stripped the threads. luckily (or unluckily) the follower had worn through and everything was replaced under warranty


----------



## D-TechniK (Aug 25, 2002)

tracking this like gold.


----------



## sirsycott (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (ard978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ard978* »_
thats news... i just bought a new follower last week and got the same old with 4 holes... is it a different part number?

there's a new cam follower without the holes?
please give me this part # i'll buy and provide pictures if necessary


----------



## seattheodore (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (sirsycott)*

I thought that the holes were playing a role in the lubrication of the pump, as they were letting engine oil to pass through them...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (seattheodore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seattheodore* »_I thought that the holes were playing a role in the lubrication of the pump, as they were letting engine oil to pass through them...









this.


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (chewbacca5017)*

God I hope this comes out soon. I am scared crapless by this whole follower debacle.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (aeproberts21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeproberts21* »_God I hope this comes out soon. I am scared crapless by this whole follower debacle. 

Just do as the rest of us & keep changing it out until the issues is resolved. maybe they don't wanna fix the issue (VW). I mean how many followers do you guys think they sell in a month @_ $80.00 _ea?


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol 80 dollars for a follower? bitch you crazy. I get mine for 55 at the dealer.


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

i got mine for $45 shipped online


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol 80 dollars for a follower? bitch you crazy. I get mine for 55 at the dealer.

I get mine @ 1stvwparts.com for $44.95 ea. A local dealership wanted to charge me $80.00, lol.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I get mine @ 1stvwparts.com for $44.95 ea. A local dealership wanted to charge me $80.00, lol.


good info here sir.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

**Pictures suck......crappy camera at work**
This is the KMD follower used in conjunction with the latest version of KMD internals("H" pump, "B" camshaft)......roughly 21K miles on both pieces and looking good. Remove and lube evry 10K.....preventive maintanence part for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








.....overall good if you ask me. I was replacing follower every 15-20K, now can go longer til fix is released








-J. Hines

_Modified by jhines_06gli at 2:54 PM 10-27-2009_


_Modified by jhines_06gli at 2:55 PM 10-27-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Oh look! a staple!








looks good, especially for long on a stronger HPFP.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

So what is everyone using as a replacement with the faoctory cam followers? Are you upgrading? Or is it better to just get another one from the dealer?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

has any one proven that the kmd follower is actually stronger? or is this like those injectors??


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (sciblades)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciblades* »_has any one proven that the kmd follower is actually stronger? or is this like those injectors??

you don't want it to be stronger, cause then the camshaft is the loser and i'd rather replace a follower every time over doing a camshaft. the idea behind the kmd is just that its thicker so it can wear longer before the hpfp piston is meeting the camshaft lobe


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (ard978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ard978* »_
you don't want it to be stronger, cause then the camshaft is the loser and i'd rather replace a follower every time over doing a camshaft. the idea behind the kmd is just that its thicker so it can wear longer before the hpfp piston is meeting the camshaft lobe

Do you feel that just getting another one from the dealer works for the money? I have about 51,000 miles on my car and have yet to check to see if I need one...


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (hayejay)*

yea you'd better check yours. i made it to 54k without checking my first follower but when i did the DLC coating was completely worn away. better safe than sorry for 50 bucks. i just put a 3rd follower on at 74k. it wasn't AS worn as the original one was but i swapped it out anyway since its kind of a PIA with the banjo fitting on my pump. ....and its not like there's any estimated release date for this H2S fix.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (ard978)*

lol agree.. I'll order one tomorrow... its got to be do to be changed by now.. hope this helps with my engine sputtering when I stomp on it too.. but I have afelling thats my fsi pump needing an upgrade because of revo stage 2..


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

semi-off topic: but my girls 06 gti is flirting with 50k miles right now. Completely unraped motor. Havent had a reason to check it, since she's owned it for a year/14k mi since she isnt tuned or what have you. Would it be safe to assume just to replace it at this point?
I told her to hit up VW about it cause her 50k warranty is on its way out. But knowing the stealerships, they'll follow the "its not broken so we wont fix it" method.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_semi-off topic: but my girls 06 gti is flirting with 50k miles right now. Completely unraped motor. Havent had a reason to check it, since she's owned it for a year/14k mi since she isnt tuned or what have you. Would it be safe to assume just to replace it at this point?
I told her to hit up VW about it cause her 50k warranty is on its way out. But knowing the stealerships, they'll follow the "its not broken so we wont fix it" method.

Check it out yourself .. look like it need to be replaced then replace it... and the what the dealer do know won't hurt them or VW...


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh i know. the better half of me was sayin just buy it and change it yourself. But the questioning part was wondering, if since its a stock motor, was it necessary.
think i'll do it when i do her oil change in a couple weeks. just piece of mind, esp since she'll be out of warranty by then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

FWIW, I have run both setups on the cam doctor now, and the roller setup generates nearly double the negative acceleration, and significantly more positive acceleration as well. Furthermore, the factory lobe is significantly tapered to spin the flat tappet bucket for wear, which will cause hell on the bearings in a roller. 
Finally, the pump is map timed to the ecu to produce the requested fuel... The roller follower on the oem camshaft will produce less pump flow with the factory mapping, in addition to creating even HIGHER forces on the lobe / follower interface. The roller follower is also significantly heavier then the flat follower, F=MA, and both M and A are bigger, so you do the math. 
There you have it folks- this may seem like a simple "stick a roller in there" conversion, but it actually is far from it. 
2 cents from somebody who has looked into it in depth


----------



## Solgryn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_There you have it folks- this may seem like a simple "stick a roller in there" conversion, but it actually is far from it. 
2 cents from somebody who has looked into it in depth









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Why has nobody considered in making/develop a *ceramic composite *lifter/follower?








Too expensive?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
There you have it folks- this may seem like a simple "stick a roller in there" conversion, but it actually is far from it. 
2 cents from somebody who has looked into it in depth









That's the tricky part is it needs a different HPFP cam profile for the roller follower and still make it into a retro kit and keep it affordable. Tom @H2sport has a good solution in beta testing , just doing long term testing .







Bob.G


----------



## ard978 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FWIW, I have run both setups on the cam doctor now, and the roller setup generates nearly double the negative acceleration, and significantly more positive acceleration as well. Furthermore, the factory lobe is significantly tapered to spin the flat tappet bucket for wear, which will cause hell on the bearings in a roller.

good information there, thanks. as far as the taper on the camshaft lobe. wouldn't it be as simple as matching that taper on the follower's roller? then you'd be loading it evenly, altho you would likely be inducing some side loading on the bearings, since the taper would tend to want to push the roller in the direction of its rotational axis.


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

I have yet to check mine but plan on looking at it this weekend... but has anyone had to replace thier intake cam yet? From what I have heard for VW techs that after awhile the cam gets beat up too and good chance of needing replacement... 
Has anyone run into this?


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

Any more news







?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (hayejay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hayejay* »_... but has anyone had to replace thier intake cam yet? 


Several, including myself.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
Several, including myself.


x2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: (ard978)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ard978* »_
good information there, thanks. as far as the taper on the camshaft lobe. wouldn't it be as simple as matching that taper on the follower's roller? then you'd be loading it evenly, altho you would likely be inducing some side loading on the bearings, since the taper would tend to want to push the roller in the direction of its rotational axis.

You could, but that would put you into an entirely new follower- Doing this thing RIGHT without running the cost way up will be the trick. The important thing to remember here people is that simply sticking a factory roller onto the oem cam profile will eliminate the friction as it is no longer sliding, but it will actually significantly INCREASE forces at the interface as well as reduce safety factor on the valve spring in the pump- high rpms it will float sooner then the very, very light factory bucket. 
My opinion after studying the profiles is that a new cam lobe must be manufactured, and possibly a different spring for the pump as well. I haven't gotten my hands on any of the pumps to do a dynamic analysis yet.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

still no updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_still no updates?


The test vehicles are still running well, and no issues as yet.
Winter is here and testing will continue so that we know how things run when its -20ºC outside.
When testing is complete, and the fix is ready, an announcement will be made.
Thanks again for everyone's continued interest and patience!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The test vehicles are still running well, and no issues as yet.
Winter is here and testing will continue so that we know how things run when its -20ºC outside.
When testing is complete, and the fix is ready, an announcement will be made.
Thanks again for everyone's continued interest and patience!


great work jason! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will be waiting outside H2 when you guys release the fix


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The test vehicles are still running well, and no issues as yet.
Winter is here and testing will continue so that we know how things run when its -20ºC outside.
When testing is complete, and the fix is ready, an announcement will be made.
Thanks again for everyone's continued interest and patience!

sweet. I guess I'll hold off on the cam follower check until you guys release it!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

With testing still to be done, hoping everything goes as plans, then going into production, I would go ahead and check the follower. I think this will still take some time.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on not building it and selling it the next day


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
sweet. I guess I'll hold off on the cam follower check until you guys release it!

i would still check it regardless if i were you. a local listmember's gti just died from... guess what? failure of the fuel pump, and he's been waiting for this since day one










_Modified by Benjamin T at 6:54 AM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
i would still check it regardless if i were you. a local listmember's gti just died from... guess what? failure of the fuel pump, and he's been waiting for this since day one









_Modified by Benjamin T at 6:54 AM 12-1-2009_

My car is at 35xxx right now.. and i've been using motul.. i think I should be safe for another 30k km at least.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
My car is at 35xxx right now.. and i've been using motul.. i think I should be safe for another 30k km at least.


his is in the mid 20k kms mark. i do not know what he is using for oil though (might not be dealer serviced)


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
his is in the mid 20k kms mark. i do not know what he is using for oil though (might not be dealer serviced)


if he is around 20k no worries warranty work there he goes







i had my camshaft/follower/HPFP nuke themselves at 35k KM after having the car for about a month (bought used) warranty work done right away.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
if he is around 20k no worries warranty work there he goes







i had my camshaft/follower/HPFP nuke themselves at 35k KM after having the car for about a month (bought used) warranty work done right away. 

i hope so. i don't have much info because he was, um, "unhappy" after it happened and i didn't want to poke too much... car left him stranded out in the middle of nowhere at 2am


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Having read alot about this issue and the types of oil people use, i think it's safe to say if you don't use the crappy Castrol the dealer uses, and use things like German Castrol or Motul u're pretty safe.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

mobil 1 0w-40 not half bad either


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (wazzap1101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazzap1101* »_mobil 1 0w-40 not half bad either

Very low zddp compared to a good oil


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_Having read alot about this issue and the types of oil people use, i think it's safe to say if you don't use the crappy Castrol the dealer uses, and use things like German Castrol or Motul u're pretty safe.

I haven't seen enough proof to believe the right oil is a cure all. If it was, why wouldn't VW/Audi just require another oil at the dealerships? At the level they buy it wouldn't cost that much and a couple of warranty issues would buy a lot of oil. Also, if you are right, this fix isn't needed and what does "pretty safe" mean? 
I'm over 90k miles, replaced the follower at 70k miles since I was there (didn't need to be changed) and have only had the oil changed at the dealership. I don't know what Audi uses. Whenever I have to add oil I use Mobil 1.


_Modified by dmorrow at 6:43 PM 12/1/2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (dmorrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmorrow* »_
I haven't seen enough proof to believe the right oil is a cure all. If it was, why wouldn't VW/Audi just require another oil at the dealerships? At the level they buy it wouldn't cost that much and a couple of warranty issues would buy a lot of oil. Also, if you are right, this fix isn't needed and what does "pretty safe" mean? 
I'm over 90k miles, replaced the follower at 70k miles since I was there (didn't need to be changed) and have only had the oil changed at the dealership. I don't know what Audi uses. Whenever I have to add oil I use Mobil 1.

_Modified by dmorrow at 6:43 PM 12/1/2009_

I should have added.. "it could be pretty safe for some milleage..."
Yes, cam followers will wear regardless of oil.. but using better oil has been proven to help the follower last.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

zinc is the key it will help the camshaft and follower wear less. IIRC M1 0w -40 has a good amount of zinc


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

the 5w-40 diesel spec oil has more zinc and anti wear additives im betting.
we shall see when the analysis comes back. cant wait.


----------



## SilverA3 (May 2, 2007)

any updates on the follower....lot of oil talk....we need more PROBLEM SOLVED talk


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (SilverA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverA3* »_any updates on the follower....lot of oil talk....we need more PROBLEM SOLVED talk









C'mon guys, you can only RUSH FAILURE, not success. I trust that H2S will be driven by results, not demand...for now.
I know this is a big deal, but these followers need to be pushed to failure to understand what failure is. The longer that process takes the better since I expect this to be a replace and forget part.
Flame suit on...










_Modified by SpeedVision at 2:07 PM 12-3-2009_


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
I should have added.. "it could be pretty safe for some milleage..."
Yes, cam followers will wear regardless of oil.. but using better oil has been proven to help the follower last.


Not necessarily.
People have shown their CF between 10-50K miles on Castrol 5w40 and Mobil 0w40 and some have good wear as those who use higher priced/quality oil. Those who use the higher priced/quality oil have also reported the same amount of wear as those using standard Castrol/Mobil1.
This may have to do with the tolerance of the fuel pump spring/piston or the CAM itself. There seems to be no real concensus or fact that using higher priced/quality oil is any better than the standard Castrol/Mobil1. Yes, the higher priced/quality oils have better additives but that extra amount doesn't necessarily = better CF wear.
Each car/result appears to vary. 
It's best just to check the CF every 10-15K miles regardless of the oil you use to be safe to monitor the wear.


_Modified by piston at 7:53 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (SpeedVision)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedVision* »_
C'mon guys, you can only RUSH FAILURE, not success. I trust that HPA will be driven by results, not demand...for now.

HPA?


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_HPA?

DOH! H2S...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpeedVision* »_
DOH! H2S...


LOL i trust both of those fine CANADIAN companies


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

watching for more info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 30, 2004)

So is there any update on this product?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lmao, they are still testing it, im sure. there wont be many updates before its almost ready as its a one of a kind item and noone else is doing this... so they want to make sure it wont get stolen and all their hard work goes up in smoke!


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_lmao, they are still testing it, im sure. there wont be many updates before its almost ready as its a one of a kind item and noone else is doing this... so they want to make sure it wont get stolen and all their hard work goes up in smoke!

I'm sure once this product is out someone will copy the design and sell it as well. There is a few companies around that are known for doing this.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
I'm sure once this product is out someone will copy the design and sell it as well. There is a few companies around that are known for doing this.


well they will copy it and (fail)make 5 revisions till they get a "race" version


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piston* »_
Not necessarily.
People have shown their CF between 10-50K miles on Castrol 5w40 and Mobil 0w40 and some have good wear as those who use higher priced/quality oil. Those who use the higher priced/quality oil have also reported the same amount of wear as those using standard Castrol/Mobil1.
This may have to do with the tolerance of the fuel pump spring/piston or the CAM itself. There seems to be no real concensus or fact that using higher priced/quality oil is any better than the standard Castrol/Mobil1. Yes, the higher priced/quality oils have better additives but that extra amount doesn't necessarily = better CF wear.
Each car/result appears to vary. 
It's best just to check the CF every 10-15K miles regardless of the oil you use to be safe to monitor the wear.

_Modified by piston at 7:53 AM 12-3-2009_

However, I read that most people with AFtermarket HPFP have report ridiculous wear at about 5-10k. Those people need to check a lot more constantly.
I am garaging my car soon, hope to see the product when I start up my car again in spring.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

hmmm, damn i get kinda scared everytime i read this thread...
i'm pushing 66k and have yet to check my cam follower








only work i've done to my car was a eurosport intake and apr tbe, still stock programming... 
i dunno, would it throw a CEL or something if it's about to give out?


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (MKII420)*

It takes 20 minutes time to check it & put it all back together.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_hmmm, damn i get kinda scared everytime i read this thread...
i'm pushing 66k and have yet to check my cam follower








only work i've done to my car was a eurosport intake and apr tbe, still stock programming... 
i dunno, would it throw a CEL or something if it's about to give out?

off topic, but are you using a wayne angle block?
I am going to put a DP on, but I don't know if Going stg 2 will give me too much wear. I am considering a Wayne angle block right now, or going to stg 2 and leaving it in stock software.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_
i dunno, would it throw a CEL or something if it's about to give out?

well in the case of the fellow gti owner i mentioned earlier, the CEL light went on after the pump had already failed, so no advanced warning.


----------



## SpeedVision (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Wayne Angle block rocks... See my sig.
...back on topic...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_
well in the case of the fellow gti owner i mentioned earlier, the CEL light went on after the pump had already failed, so no advanced warning.

Mine punched through completely with no warning. The tip of my fuel pump plunger looked exactly like the one on the TSB for the "must be replaced" example.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
Mine punched through completely with no warning. The tip of my fuel pump plunger looked exactly like the one on the TSB for the "must be replaced" example.

How many miles were on it?


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Worst case, lets say that happened, would i just have to replace the pump and the follower? or would it be more?

and yea, i didn't use a wayne angle block... i used 2 spark plug foulers, like below.
i had to bore out one of the holes bigger tho









_Modified by MKII420 at 3:02 AM 12-11-2009_


_Modified by MKII420 at 3:04 AM 12-11-2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (MKII420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII420* »_Worst case, lets say that happened, would i just have to replace the pump and the follower? or would it be more?

and yea, i didn't use a wayne angle block... i used 2 spark plug foulers, like below.
i had to bore out one of the holes bigger tho









_Modified by MKII420 at 2:37 AM 12-11-2009_

picture doesnt work..








Worse case you need to replace the pump i think?
Not too sure about that.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

works for me.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

see it now thanks.
Found a spacer from 42DD


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_the 5w-40 diesel spec oil has more zinc and anti wear additives im betting.
we shall see when the analysis comes back. cant wait.

FYI interesting article on oils, Zinc levels, and flat tappet cam followers in corvette engines. It's 5 pages long but there is some interesting stuff in there. 200,000 PSI pressure on the follower? Holy Crap! I wonder what PSI our followers receive?
http://www.corvetteactioncente....html


_Modified by saaber2 at 4:36 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

woah, nice read.
so, there is ZDDP in all oil, that i pretty much knew, but there isnt enough to make the valvetrains in flat tappet followers to last over 100k miles...

very interesting.


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

is there any ETA yet?


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (h0ckeyfreek20)*

I am also interested in this product. 
Does any one have a link to CAM follower DIY to check it ? I tried searching and there are so many threads but nothing about how to check your own.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gshabanov)*

http://www.golfmkv.net/blog/archives/6


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Thanks. I will now go review my cam follower.


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gshabanov)*

anything new?


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

any predictions on the price??
i NEED this to come out soon


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah, this thread has been open for 5 months... what gives.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_yeah, this thread has been open for 5 months... what gives.
 
Testing,Testing and more Testing !!!!!!!
Im gonna guess sometime in the spring . 
There main core business is suspensions spindles and the MKV sport spindles need to be released FIRST before you see this roller cam follower KIT come out IMO.







Bob.G


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lol no one wants that **** though, they all want followers.


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

yep agreed with LEWXCORE
Do they realize the market they'd have over the mkv community if the product lives up to the description and is released with a reasonable price tag?
It would be a must have for EVERY FSI owner. And if the product proves reliable, VWoA might be contacting h2sport for some pointers/designs. Which would be a Good oppurtunity for both companies.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_ And if the product proves reliable, VWoA might be contacting h2sport for some pointers/designs. Which would be a Good oppurtunity for both companies.

lmao, no way. that would mean they actually want to fix it... and that means they must admit they messed up... and that opens them up to lawsuits and HAVING to extend warranties to cover followers and cams.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
lmao, no way. that would mean they actually want to fix it... and that means they must admit they messed up... and that opens them up to lawsuits and HAVING to extend warranties to cover followers and cams.

Yep, I agree. They wouldn't bother i don't think. They should have at least mentioned it as a wear and tear item.
I do however, look forward to this fix. Something to consider if you plan to keep your car long.


_Modified by Malaco0219 at 4:21 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

....waiting in line....


----------



## h0ckeyfreek20 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Krieger- you're 100% correct... Just as i am 100% certain this is my first and last VW unless vwoa admits to the problem and fixes/offers compensation for it.
I still am baffled at how they can continue to deny this on-going problem. I should compile a list of every cam follower issue thread on every 2.0t FSI forum and see if they can deny that there's a problem. Not like i'd be taken seriously though...
and just in case anyones curious, I'm on my 4th follower. so that's over $200 out of pocket. Not to mention the hassle of installing it and the risk of breaking a sensor.


_Modified by h0ckeyfreek20 at 2:51 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_Krieger- you're 100% correct... Just as i am 100% certain this is my first and last VW unless vwoa admits to the problem and fixes/offers compensation for it.
I still am baffled at how they can continue to deny this on-going problem. I should compile a list of every cam follower issue thread on every 2.0t FSI forum and see if they can deny that there's a problem. Not like i'd be taken seriously though...
and just in case anyones curious, I'm on my 4th follower. so that's over $200 out of pocket. Not to mention the hassle of installing it and the risk of breaking a sensor.

_Modified by h0ckeyfreek20 at 2:51 PM 12-27-2009_

I wouldn't just not get a brand cause of this. Theres more factors we can imagine that takes in play. However, for my next car, I'd do my research too. I was waiting on the TSI originally, but I thought the TSI may not be a good engine as its technically a "new" engine... who knew it would perform so well and fixed all these issues?
I already have a next car in mind, so I am doing research on it until the day I buy it, hoping to know as much about it.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

VW built it to perform as THEY designed it, not you, I, or anybody else out there with anything Stage 1 and over... If car makers produced perfect cars, with parts that don't break, they'd go out of business!! So it's up to an after-market manufacturer to satisfy our hungers.. 
It's a Volkswagen..and they have a reputation for this things, so I don't blame anyone for wanting to not buy another VW, that's your choice, but I'm one to learn to live with it because I still LOVE the cars they build.. just my 2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubdave (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (h0ckeyfreek20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *h0ckeyfreek20* »_I still am baffled at how they can continue to deny this on-going problem.

Simple. It would cost them money. Lots of money. There's no way VW doesn't know this is a problem. At some point they had to have done a cost analysis of admitting there's a problem and fixing it or extending our warranties vs. not admitting the problem and fixing the ones that happen to break within the warranty period... guess which was cheaper.


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (joeyvdubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeyvdubGLI* »_VW built it to perform as THEY designed it, not you, I, or anybody else out there with anything Stage 1 and over... 

gotcha, which is why cam followers die on stock cars too.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: (utekineir)*

I didn't mean to imply that the followers do not go bad on a stock car, just that it will go break sooner with more performance on these motors.


_Modified by joeyvdubGLI at 10:05 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdave* »_
Simple. It would cost them money. Lots of money. There's no way VW doesn't know this is a problem. At some point they had to have done a cost analysis of admitting there's a problem and fixing it or extending our warranties vs. not admitting the problem and fixing the ones that happen to break within the warranty period... guess which was cheaper. 

It's just like in the Airline Industry. *EXAMPLE:* If a part on an Jet costs say, $4,000,000.00 to fix & that makes the Jet 100% safe. They then go & add up the value of each passangers life on that Jet (using insurance industry stuff, mortality tables) If that # *exceeds* $4,000,000.00 then the said part doesn't get replaced. To the Airline it's not a "cost effective" business decision, same goes for VWOA in this situation or any other business for that matter.


_Modified by rippie74 at 12:18 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
It's just like in the Airline Industry. *EXAMPLE:* If a part on an Jet costs say, $4,000,000.00 to fix & that makes the Jet 100% safe. They then go & add up the value of each passangers life on that Jet (using insurance industry stuff, motality tables) If that # *exceeds* $4,000,000.00 then the said part doesn't get replaced. To the Airline it's not a "cost effective" business decision, same goes for VWOA in this situation or any other business for that matter.


this is true. Your government does the same thing when they decide where to place a power plant, highway, high voltage power lines, or some other hazardous object. lmao, blew my sister's mind when she started working for the government. callous bastards.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
this is true. Your government does the same thing when they decide where to place a power plant, highway, high voltage power lines, or some other hazardous object. lmao, blew my sister's mind when she started working for the government. callous bastards.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Yup, just about everything that's out there is measured in a similar fashion. 
*Risk vs. Reward*


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rippie74)*

Back on topic: 
Any initial results of this new magic follower? I hate having to change mine every 20k miles since I have the metal hoses and the annoying banjo bolt.


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a $3200 repair bill to replace my follower, HPFP and intake cam (plus seals, gasket, OC, etc). Love to know if there's a silver bullet coming for this.


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Cam follower/lobe issue solved by h2sport. (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi* »_So I was at WF15 today. I needed to purchase 2 things a new vag cable and the h2sport control arm bushings. I get my new vag cable and I find myself astonished at a prototype cam follower solution that h2sport is working on. It's 100% genius. They're using TSI technology on the FSi platform. Seems the h2sport has a cam follower with a roller on the bottom which would have minimal friction on the cam lobe. I really don't want to give away anything else except that you will NEVER EVER have to change another cam follower if you own an FSI. No more fears of cam lobe/follower failure. I will keep everyone posted. 
BTW h2sports bushings are topnotch. 

If they are using TSI technology on FSI engine. Wonder if any other company would be interested
in doing this cam follower fix for FSI owners. Like APR or EuroJet .. Hint.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Cam follower/lobe issue solved by h2sport. (gshabanov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gshabanov* »_
If they are using TSI technology on FSI engine. Wonder if any other company would be interested
in doing this cam follower fix for FSI owners. Like APR or EuroJet .. Hint.









This is exactly why they won't give us information about it. If it is well designed, not patented, and there is a strong market for it you can be sure other companies will look building it. I hope everyone at least understands who is putting the real work into making this work and thinks twice about buying a copy (if there is one) to save some small amount of money.
This is all assuming it works and they can sell it a reasonable amount of money. For me, I am keeping my car one more year and am not interested.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (c_kennedy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c_kennedy* »_I have a $3200 repair bill to replace my follower, HPFP and intake cam (plus seals, gasket, OC, etc). Love to know if there's a silver bullet coming for this.

That's some serious BS right there. I had the same exact work performed on my car & mine was covered under warranty 100%. If I were you I'd contact VWOA about your bill. That's BS!
On a side note a similar issue occured with my V-ROD. I was out of warranty & there was a known issue with the fuel flange. I brought it to the dealership & they tried to BS me into paying $500+ to repair a known issue (service bulletin).
I called Harley Davidson's Corporate Office in Milwaukee WI & informed them of the issue @ hand & they called the dealership that had my bike & next thing you know the repair was done that same day & the bill was $0.00.
Good Luck with your issue man...


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
How many miles were on it?

Sorry, I've been away from the thread for a while. I have no way of knowing what the mileage was when it punched through, but I checked it at 82,XXX and discovered the problem. I was out of warranty, and had to haggle to reach an "accommodation" with VWoA.


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Wish I could say they'd helped. I'm 30 days out of warranty when i make the appointment for the symptom (and only 40K miles) and AoA won't do anything at all for me. I have already dealt with the dealer (who tried) and AoA (well, NA, I'm in Canada) but they will not acknowledge my issue as their product weakness. I am thoroughly disgusted with how Audi HASN'T stood behind the integrity of their product in this case, having issued TSBs, changed the manufacturing process to use a harder lobe for the follower, and still refuses to support an owner. I will likely never purchase another Audi again (nor will I stop telling everyone I know this story). 
Glad to hear that there are still reputable dealerships and brand out there that speak to quality and if there are issues, look after their customers. I have written, called, and emailed AoA, and gotten no satisfaction or goodwill whatsoever.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

then contact ur local media and inform them of the situation. I know that when alot of Honda owners had issues with their transmissions in this newest gen of SIs, Honda told them they were **** outta luck till the media ran it in the news and now they all have extended warranties plus free repair of their tranny issue.
if that doesnt work, go to a lawyer. Show that you maintained the car as per the manufacturer and you were never told that the engine was only going to last you 60,000 miles before it failed and you want your money back or them to fix a KNOWN issue.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

Subscribed.


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity does anyone have access to the info which provides the labour estimates to the dealer as to what this job (or combo of jobs) would run or, an Audi dealer they could trust to get an honest answer? I would -love- to get my hands on any documentation or a quote from another dealer that has a different labour value, or at least reassurance that the numbers I'm being quoted (17 hrs?) is correct for diagnosis, removal, and repair.
I'm looking at the intake cam, HPFP, and follower, plus miscellaneous seals/gaskets, and an oil change.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

17 hours??? woah, holy ****.
just call any dealership (or PM [email protected]) and ask for a ballpark figure on parts and labor. They will all let you know.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_17 hours??? woah, holy ****.
just call any dealership (or PM [email protected]) and ask .
 
x 2 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...73053


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

17hrs might not be that far off. It takes a quite a bit of time to scrape the old sealant off the cam frame and head without damaging them...
Def took me a while to do mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt0tee)*

Wow that is Crazy! book time is only 6.5 hrs


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This is from ElsaWeb on a 2006 GLI, same times for an Audi though. Following TSB # 15-09-03. 

01210002 Test drive . 10 TU 

01320026 Technical check . 100 TU

01500000 GFF/Guided functions . PRINTOUT 

15051920 Camshaft remove+reinstall 520 TU 

01210004 Test drive . 10 TU
That's VW stuff...........basically the MOST warranty has ever paid me is about 7.80 hours including all diag. So YES, 17 is a bit too high...lol
-J. Hines


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Kit Update*

We have successfully tested our fuel pump drive upgrade and have determined the kit contents. But before we get to that, here's some background info.
*The Concept:*
In essence the upgrade uses a roller cam follower in lieu of the stock flat face follower. The advantages of the roller follower are long life and lower friction. 
*The Details:*
In detail the new roller follower is larger in diameter than the original flat face follower. This requires a new mount bracket that houses the roller follower and mounts the fuel pump – see below.








Upgraded Roller Follower (left) and Fuel Pump Mount (right)
Also, and most importantly, the cam profile is revised to achieve the right fuel pressure at the right time. Revising the cam profile is necessary because the lift of a roller follower versus a flat face follower isn't the same. Simply put you can’t just swap a flat face follower for a roller follower and get the same lift. You have to revise the cam profile too. To the casual eye the new profile may look like the old, but when view side-by-side the difference is obvious. 









Revised Cam Profile (lower left) and End Cover
One challenge with the upgrade kit was determining how to cost effectively revise the cam profile and modify the end cover. In the end we decided the best way will be for customers to send us their intake cam and end cover to which we will install the revised cam profile and modify the end cover – all with same day turn around.
*The Kit*
The compete upgrade kit consists of a roller cam follower, a fuel pump mount bracket, a revised cam profile installed onto the cam, modifying the end cover, longer fuel pump mount bolts, O-rings, new valve cover gasket, and new end cover gasket.
The price for the complete kit will be CDN$425 (about US$400) but we have an introductory price of CDN$335 (about US$316). Kit availability information is coming soon.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Kit Update ([email protected])*

This is EPIC!! Been lookin fr a fix! Great Job guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by dubman6 at 9:53 AM 1-4-2010_


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

HOLY SHIZZZ! H2sport u guys are awesome and the price is great, i wish it were a little easier but its a fix to such a serious problem


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Kit Update ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ 
Revised Cam Profile (lower left) and End Cover
One challenge with the upgrade kit was determining how to cost effectively revise the cam profile and modify the end cover. In the end we decided the best way will be for customers to send us their intake cam and end cover to which we will install the revised cam profile and modify the end cover – all with same day turn around.


do you offer a core exchange setup? having the car sitting at my indie mechanic for more than one day (assuming 2 days for re/re, 1 day turnaround, no idea how long for shipping) is an issue.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Kit Update (Benjamin T)*

Yes we will offer a core exchange. 
The core charge has to cover the replacement cost of a cam and an end cover which at the moment are dealer only parts and are pricey.
The core charge will be $1000, but is fully refunded provided the returned parts are in good condition.
Tom


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

NICE!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Kit Update ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes we will offer a core exchange. 
The core charge has to cover the replacement cost of a cam and an end cover which at the moment are dealer only parts and are pricey.
The core charge will be $1000, but is fully refunded provided the returned parts are in good condition.
Tom

tom another question... what kind of warranty do you offer? if anything goes bad (doubtful, hopefully), i don't think vw will cover anything will they


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow, this is awesome guys!
is this fully compatible with aftermarket HPFPs?
Let me know when this is good to go, i was going to replace my follower here in the next month but since this is so close ill keep it a bit longer.
awesome work guys. You might have very well redeemed this engine!


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

Unfortunately just a bit late for me but I'll be sure up on this for next time. Awesome work guys, I look forward to hearing how the guys who are in need of this get on with it in the short term. Please keep up posted, it'd be great to see the one of the early adopters do up an install and review thread!!!


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

EMAIL SENT! Get me in on this!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes we will offer a core exchange. 
The core charge has to cover the replacement cost of a cam and an end cover which at the moment are dealer only parts and are pricey.
The core charge will be $1000, but is fully refunded provided the returned parts are in good condition.
Tom


great work guys as always! he is my question is pop up to H2sport how long would it take you guys to install this? also what is the price for installation? and of course will this work with the stock engine cover and later down the road an APR HPFP? great work guys!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have successfully tested our fuel pump drive upgrade and have determined the kit contents. But before we get to that, here's some background info.
*The Concept:*
In essence the upgrade uses a roller cam follower in lieu of the stock flat face follower. The advantages of the roller follower are long life and lower friction. 
*The Details:*
In detail the new roller follower is larger in diameter than the original flat face follower. This requires a new mount bracket that houses the roller follower and mounts the fuel pump – see below.








Upgraded Roller Follower (left) and Fuel Pump Mount (right)
Also, and most importantly, the cam profile is revised to achieve the right fuel pressure at the right time. Revising the cam profile is necessary because the lift of a roller follower versus a flat face follower isn't the same. Simply put you can’t just swap a flat face follower for a roller follower and get the same lift. You have to revise the cam profile too. To the casual eye the new profile may look like the old, but when view side-by-side the difference is obvious. 









Revised Cam Profile (lower left) and End Cover
One challenge with the upgrade kit was determining how to cost effectively revise the cam profile and modify the end cover. In the end we decided the best way will be for customers to send us their intake cam and end cover to which we will install the revised cam profile and modify the end cover – all with same day turn around.
*The Kit*
The compete upgrade kit consists of a roller cam follower, a fuel pump mount bracket, a revised cam profile installed onto the cam, modifying the end cover, longer fuel pump mount bolts, O-rings, new valve cover gasket, and new end cover gasket.
The price for the complete kit will be CDN$425 (about US$400) but we have an introductory price of CDN$335 (about US$316). Kit availability information is coming soon.


BUMP!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Very nice job H2sport! 
Massive kudos for attacking a well-known problem and engineering a permanent solution!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (saaber2)*

idk if this was askd..but whats the turn around time?


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

Will this permanently modify my Cam follower and not allow me to reverse? 
What's the warranty?
How long does it take if we're local and swing by your shop?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Kit Update ([email protected])*

Awesome work guys.Will be calling you in the morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sandman333 (Oct 28, 2002)

How will this work with aftermarket fuel pump solutions such as those from APR, etc...?


----------



## Spoolin20v (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Sandman333)*

Tom,
I sold my FSI for a TSI and vowed I'd never go with an FSI again despite the R20 looking mighty sexy. Now seeing this, maybe I'll pop for the R20 after all. I have a few questions:
1. The R20 will share the same engine as the TT-S and the S3. From what I've read, the cam lobe is different between the GTI engines and the R20 engines. How will this be addressed? Will you be able to modify R20 cams? 
2. I'm under the impression the pump solenoid is triggered by the cars computer. If the profile of the cam changes, will my tuner need to alter the software?
3. My 2006 GTI had two hard lines going to the fuel pump. The newer models have a soft line for the low side and a hard line for the high pressure side. Obviously the soft line on the low side can easily move about, but IIRC the hard line was pretty solid. It appears this unit spaces out the fuel pump. How will the hard lines mount up without bending or kinking? Are there other parts included in the kit to address this issue?
4. What is being done to prevent float given the mass of the follower and the profile of the cam have changed?
I'm sure I'll pick your brain later as I see more picture and learn a bit more about this new fix. 2010 looks promising for the FSI!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Spoolin20v)*

Looks good and could work well, but I sure as hell wouldn't want to be the first guy to try this out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

Just unpacked my 40k mile '07 A4 engine/tranny. I'll be sure to take a look at my follower and will most likely do this upgrade while the engine's on the pallet. Looks like a good upgrade to start with. I wouldn't have any problem being first on the list, but my engine probably won't really run for about a year, maybe more....at least not for any real amount of time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Spoolin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin20v* »_
1. The R20 will share the same engine as the TT-S and the S3. From what I've read, the cam lobe is different between the GTI engines and the R20 engines. How will this be addressed? Will you be able to modify R20 cams? 

R20 uses a TSI engine.This does not apply to it.
FSI (produced between 2005 and 2009 is dead)

_Quote, originally posted by *Spoolin20v* »_
How will the hard lines mount up without bending or kinking? Are there other parts included in the kit to address this issue?

I am pretty sure you are going to have to bend the lines a little.I just checked how much space I had between the pump and the housing and in order to fit this spacer the lines will need to be bent a little.


----------



## SuckSquishBangBlow (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

The R20 uses a BHZ (or similar) motor, meaning its an EA113 design and uses a flat tappet HPFP follower, aka "FSI". Look to the location of the oil dipstick in this picture -->
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.aut...e.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
No...


It actually is. If things were not confusing enough already, VW has decided to call it a TSI when it's really just an FSI.
ROW Engine Codes:
CDLA - R20
CDLB - TT-S
CDL = EA113 TT-S style K04, lower compression, FSI engine.
A = 199kW ECU calibration
B = 200kW ECU calibration


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
It actually is. If things were not confusing enough already, VW has decided to call it a TSI when it's really just an FSI.
ROW Engine Codes:
CDLA - R20
CDLB - TT-S
CDL = EA113 TT-S style K04, lower compression, FSI engine.
A = 199kW ECU calibration
B = 200kW ECU calibration

Wow
I stand corrected.
That is not only confusing but extremely silly considering the TSI motor (IMHO) is supperior to the FSI unit in every way possible.
I think its time VMG merged the 2 forums because I can just imagine the threads in years to come


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

It's going to be a naming nightmare that's going to cause a lot of confusion.








BTW, 
CDLA:
Golf R/R20, Scirocco R, Cupra R
CDLB:
TT-S, S3
CDLC:
S3
CDLD:
Cupra
I'm a little confused about the power output ratings though:
A: 199kW & 195kW (s3)?
B: 200kW
C: 188kW
D: 177kW?
I gotta look into it a bit more.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry to derail the thread Tom
@ Arin, whats the point of the TSI motor again?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Sorry to derail the thread Tom
@ Arin, whats the point of the TSI motor again?








 
With that being said LOL 
Who is serious about buying one of these kits?? 
Lets show Tom what demand is so he can Gage his initial offering run . Post up and Ill add your name then after your name is added delete your post , Ill start first








1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7
8
9
10
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.



_Modified by rracerguy717 at 10:01 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

I am second to get this


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (gshabanov)*

I am in. Hell if I could be first on the street I would


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

What happens if we have the one piece intake cam (the a rev.)?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_idk if this was askd..but whats the turn around time?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
One challenge with the upgrade kit was determining how to cost effectively revise the cam profile and modify the end cover. In the end we decided the best way will be for customers to send us their intake cam and end cover to which we will install the revised cam profile and modify the end cover – *all with same day turn around*.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*

i think i am going to seriously consider this option over have to check my follower every other oil change which sucks in the winter







but for about $400 to fix it and have low miles it would be interesting to run it and try to get 150k-200k miles from this kit


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

well, its not that simple. You'd have to take apart the head of the engine and pull the cam, send it out, have them do their stuff, bring it back, re-assemble... your looking at 700-1000 if u pay labor too.
im still wondering how this will rig up to the hard line, plus those with banjo bolts.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_well, its not that simple. You'd have to take apart the head of the engine and pull the cam, send it out, have them do their stuff, bring it back, re-assemble... your looking at 700-1000 if u pay labor too.
im still wondering how this will rig up to the hard line, plus those with banjo bolts.


yeah i agree, Tom will you have a price for locals looking to drop in and get the work done with you guys? ?


----------



## CaptainCalf (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

I guess it's impossible to set up some type of roller system at the current micron thickness needed at the follower to avoid all the extra mods?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainCalf* »_I guess it's impossible to set up some type of roller system at the current micron thickness needed at the follower to avoid all the extra mods?


yup like they said once you change to the roller everything must change esp the profile of the cam.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Don't sell this kit to ANYONE in Taiwan or China! If you do,you will see it on ebay for $50.00 in about 2 weeks!!!
If you see a order for Ching PingPow,that will be a red flag right there


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

1. RRacerguy717
2. Issam Abed
3.
4.
5
6
7
8
9
10
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

I will want one of these. I have the metal fuel line however.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Don't sell this kit to ANYONE in Taiwan or China! If you do,you will see it on ebay for $50.00 in about 2 weeks!!! If you see a order for Ching PingPow,that will be a red flag right there









Wow, stereotype much?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Wow, stereotype much?

I would have to agree with VWAUDITEK if it was being sent to a location called "Ching PingPow".
It happens in manufacturing all the time. Going by name though is really silly.


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ruso)*

Looks great, i just cant justify taking out the cam and everything for it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Wow, stereotype much?

no, thats the truth.
example, the Forge spacer and the Forge Twincooler
Then we can move on to Tein S-Tech's, exhausts, lights, etc. 


_Modified by GTiWV at 1:23 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTiWV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiWV* »_no, thats the truth.
example, the Forge spacer and the Forge Twincooler
Then we can move on to Tein S-Tech's, exhausts, lights, etc.


_Quote, originally posted by *Draxus* »_It happens in manufacturing all the time. Going by name though is really silly.

What Draxus said. Singling out an entire country because of someone's name is infantile. And copying someone's design happens all the time in the states, not just China. Just look at the VF Engineering MKV intercooler. Looks a lot like the Forge one to me.
Anyways... back to the topic at hand...
Tom, how many miles have been tested on this setup and under what conditions?



_Modified by ruso at 4:50 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*

I am down. Already talked to Tom and just awaiting instructions when everything becomes readily available.


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

Guys,
I urge you to connect with a facebook group I've just started to try and band together and make enough of a splash that Audi and VW take this issue more seriously for those of us who are existing owners, suffering or soon to suffer from this issue.
http://www.facebook.com/#/grou...29582
Please post pictures, stories, etc. I will circulate this on as many Audi/VW forums as I can, and ask you to do the same if you're as frustrated as I am. Locally a guy recently went on youtube and got serious attention from United Airlines ("united breaks guitars" .. check it out!) and I bet if we all band together and make a splash, we'll get some attention from Audi.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (c_kennedy)*

Ruso,you and many other uptight anal retentive types take yourselves and the internet WAY too seriously.
I am half Asian for god sakes.......
There is this thing called HUMOR,try lightin' a spliff and laugh a little dude.
Life is short and you only die once,enjoy it a little.


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I just joined the FB group...


----------



## c_kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I just joined the FB group... 

Awesome, appreciate the support man thanks!!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_
Life is short and you only die once,enjoy it a little.

not if your a zombie.


----------



## Sal_B7 (Apr 13, 2009)

sweet! Will be looking forward to this!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm definitely interested in this solution. I'll probably wait til I can have the valves cleaned while the head is off and add a VTA can at the same time. I'm all about spending a little money if it will significantly improve the reliability and longevity of my car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (Runin2Rich4FSi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Runin2Rich4FSi* »_I just joined the FB group... 

Me too I'm the 10th member, lol


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Ruso,you and many other uptight anal retentive types take yourselves and the internet WAY too seriously.
I am half Asian for god sakes.......
There is this thing called HUMOR,try lightin' a spliff and laugh a little dude.
Life is short and you only die once,enjoy it a little.

Already got ya on the spliff. If you knew me, you'd know that I'm just messing around.


----------



## jermz (Nov 13, 2007)

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8
9
10
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the two things holding me back from jumpin in on this are 
1) HPFP compatibility on a mechanical level?
2) Will this effect tuning from the main 4 large vagcom tuners? I.E. will a custom tune be required?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rub-ISH* »_Will this effect tuning from the main 4 large vagcom tuners? I.E. will a custom tune be required?

Do not see why.
All you are doing is changing the mechanical relation between the camshaft lobe and the fuel pump spring.
Just spoke with Tom.They are doing a production run right now so please it would really help him out to know how many people are on board.
And for those who asked "what is stopping the lifter from rotating"
Answer: The lifter has a tab on it that keeps it in check with respect to the camshaft lobe.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rub-ISH)*

Here are a few answers to the questions people have been asking:
The kit is currently installed on 2 cars: An '07 GTI with HPFP upgrade. And an '06 Audi A4 wagon with a big turbo and HPFP upgrade.
Fuel Lines: The fuel lines are re-used. The lines run under the intake manifold and are secure to it with a saddle clip. Removing the clip easily allows the lines to be relocated and re-attached to the fuel pump. This works for either the rubber hose version or the steel line with banjo version.
We have tested the upgrade with stock and APR pumps. Other pumps will work so long they mount the same as a stock pump and use the same style spring cap on the end of the plunger as a stock pump.
No changes in engine tune required. The new cam profile with roller follower gives the same lift curve as the stock cam with flat face roller.
The kit is designed with an anti-rotation feature to keep the roller follower properly aligned with the cam.
Engine covers are re-used without modification - both Audi and VW. 
Tom


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_

Just spoke with Tom.They are doing a production run right now so please it would really help him out to know how many people are on board.
And for those who asked "what is stopping the lifter from rotating"


i'm still waiting for more details, such as when is the actual availability, estimated cost of labor (on top of the cost of the parts and core charge) for the end user who has to get a mechanic to do the work, and what is the warranty coverage...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here are a few answers to the questions people have been asking:
The kit is currently installed on 2 cars: An '07 GTI with HPFP upgrade. And an '06 Audi A4 wagon with a big turbo and HPFP upgrade.
Fuel Lines: The fuel lines are re-used. The lines run under the intake manifold and are secure to it with a saddle clip. Removing the clip easily allows the lines to be relocated and re-attached to the fuel pump. This works for either the rubber hose version or the steel line with banjo version.
We have tested the upgrade with stock and APR pumps. Other pumps will work so long they mount the same as a stock pump and use the same style spring cap on the end of the plunger as a stock pump.
No changes in engine tune required. The new cam profile with roller follower gives the same lift curve as the stock cam with flat face roller.
The kit is designed with an anti-rotation feature to keep the roller follower properly aligned with the cam.
Engine covers are re-used without modification - both Audi and VW. 
Tom

 awesome!


----------



## golfxtz (Oct 3, 2006)

sub'd


----------



## ndifadvokit (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: (jermz)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9
10
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The kit is currently installed on 2 cars: An '07 GTI with HPFP upgrade. And an '06 Audi A4 wagon with a big turbo and HPFP upgrade.

No testing on stock or "chipped" setups? And how many miles has this product been tested? After having dealt with a failed follower which resulted in a destroyed APR HPFP, I'm a little hesitant to try this. Convince me otherwise.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Ruso,you and many other uptight anal retentive types take yourselves and the internet WAY too seriously.
I am half Asian for god sakes.......
There is this thing called HUMOR,try lightin' a spliff and laugh a little dude.
Life is short and you only die once,enjoy it a little.


hahaha people getting mad sandy in the fsi forums


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_hahaha people getting mad sandy in the fsi forums

I guess you missed the post where I said I was just messing around tool.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
I guess you missed the post where I said I was just messing around tool.


hit it with a douche bro.. you gotta clean that chet out real quick or else you're always going to be a little oscar the grouch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Anyways...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*









Alright, guys. Can we get this one back on point? I'm normally down with a good session of internet finger wresting, but let's just let it go for now. or keep it going on IM.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

*No more arguing or personal insults in this thread.*
-Tim


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Don't sell this kit to ANYONE in Taiwan or China! 

On a serious note, but similar topic, I wonder how much VW/Audi would be willing to pay H2S for the rights to this solution. I guess though to them its cheaper to pay for the warranty repairs on cars who have this problem, and shaft anyone who is out of warranty.


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (naiku)*

Did that guy get an answer on whether on it will be a problem if you have an 'A' cam?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_No testing on stock or "chipped" setups? And how many miles has this product been tested? After having dealt with a failed follower which resulted in a destroyed APR HPFP, I'm a little hesitant to try this. Convince me otherwise.









Bump for a response.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

Guys check out a guy named Paul in this forum. I just picked up a hpfp cam follower for $50.26 shipped to my door. Can't beat that


----------



## gshabanov (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I'm sorry to be a noob. But does that mean I have to pull my Cam shaft and mail it as a core exchange in order to fix the CAM follower problem ?


----------



## mac sauce (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (ndifadvokit)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so whats the info on show install costs for this at H2?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gshabanov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gshabanov* »_I'm sorry to be a noob. But does that mean I have to pull my Cam shaft and mail it as a core exchange in order to fix the CAM follower problem ?









No no.
They send you one of their new fancy dancy things. You pay an extra $1000. Then after you install your new thing, you take the old thing you took out, shove it in a box and mail it back to them. They then give you your $1000 back.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_
No no.
They send you one of their new fancy dancy things. You pay an extra $1000. Then after you install your new thing, you take the old thing you took out, shove it in a box and mail it back to them. They then give you your $1000 back.

but what if you have the a-cam?
also, how do you check if you have that version anyways?


----------



## Draxus (Jan 6, 2009)

It is in the FAQ about how to check what cam you have. Should take only 15min.
I don't know about if you have A Cam. I am actually curious myself.

*******Question: Do you have to have B cam for the core return?
Thanks.


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^thanks, i will check that out. also interested in if you need the b cam for the core


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

some points brought up by crew on the A3 forums

_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_Interesting how they don't bother providing a properly calibrated return spring for the significantly increased mass of the new follower. Look at Hitachi patent info, APR pump literature, Autotech pump description (they use a stepped piston & titanium retainers to keep the mass as close to stock as possible) to see the importance of having a properly matched return spring rate.
Unbolting the hardlines from the IM doesn't really seem like an elegant solution, not to mention the high pressure line is relatively fixed in orientation since it is screwed directly into the fuel rail with zero flex. 
Lastly, it seems as if any modification of the factory cam would have to be done with exacting precision. Any variance from OE profile could have detrimental effects as the HPFP solenoid programming is set to open and close at very precise instances. It would also be good to know what hardness they opted to use for the cam lobe and how similar it is to that of stock.
At the end of the day, I'm getting 30k out of a stock follower before the DLC coating is even wearing out so I don't feel as if there's much need for this product for myself. Those who are interested in it should really look into the issue with lack of a return spring as it is well known that an improperly matched setup can lead to float in the higher RPMs. 
Dave


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

right as i get a P0087 code. awesome. only downfall.... its a lease. fak. gonna check the follower tomorrow. While I'd love to hop on this, I am unsure about removing the cam (myself) and also unsure what rev cam I have. Its a 09/07 build (2008 year) so idk if that helps. my HOPE is that its only the follower. But having searched the code out on here, I've fond it could be the follower, HPFP Sensor (which btw, does anyone have a price on those??) or from what i've read, a Cam A rev. Which then bring me to my next point...
my dealer knows my car is tuned and while they are not shaking their fists at me about it, I know its going to be next to impossible to have them even try to replace a cam they know is bad/faulty (if it is Cam A rev.).

argh
(btw, I'm running Revo Stage 2+ on autotech hpfp internals)


_Modified by the4ringer at 3:17 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

On a 2008 FSI, should be a "B" revision, but could be one of the leftovers. The TSB for VW doesn't even apply to 2008 FSI engines, so no way it should be the "A". My guess would be the sensor(G410). It's an easy fix and there was a recall for it on 2007 models, so a good chance that your car has the same sensor, just never fell within the VIN range since it's a 2008. It was a O5 recall and applies to faults P310B and P129F.
The fault P0087 DIRECTLY relates to cam wear, but I have seen the actual HPFP sensor go bad and cause the fault too. But you cannot get just that sensor, so you would need a new HPFP.......in which case I hope you know someone at the dealer so you can have your AutoTech internals swapped over. Or you could just buy a new HPFP yourself, but pricey!!!
-J. Hines


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jhines_06gli)*

Maybe this has been said before, but you could buy a lot of followers for the price of this upgrade with installation.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

what if you bust through your cam follower?


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Maybe this has been said before, but you could buy a lot of followers for the price of this upgrade with installation.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_Maybe this has been said before, but you could buy a lot of followers for the price of this upgrade with installation.


yeah but its quite a hassle to replace these every 20 - 30k esp if you have the banjo bolt 

_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_what if you bust through your cam follower?



x2 then the repair is quite costly!


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_right as i get a P0087 code. awesome. only downfall.... its a lease. fak. gonna check the follower tomorrow. While I'd love to hop on this, I am unsure about removing the cam (myself) and also unsure what rev cam I have. Its a 09/07 build (2008 year) so idk if that helps. my HOPE is that its only the follower. But having searched the code out on here, I've fond it could be the follower, HPFP Sensor (which btw, does anyone have a price on those??) or from what i've read, a Cam A rev. Which then bring me to my next point...
my dealer knows my car is tuned and while they are not shaking their fists at me about it, I know its going to be next to impossible to have them even try to replace a cam they know is bad/faulty (if it is Cam A rev.).

argh
(btw, I'm running Revo Stage 2+ on autotech hpfp internals)

_Modified by the4ringer at 3:17 PM 1-8-2010_

Ahh yes P0087, I hated that code. I have a 2008 GTI as well... I had the "A" cam in my car & @ 9K miles the cam failed along with the hpfp & follower. So they were replaced by the dealership (*warranty*). 
They told me 2008's sometimes have A cams in them because they more or less pull from the stock they have @ the plant where the engines are being built & there are some "A" cams in there that make it into our cars. Oh well


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thanks ryan! i was gonna hit you up cause i pulled up a thread in regards to the fault code and saw you plastered all over it. but i got sidetracked. damn boobage! haha will post up my findings tomorrow in a diff thread. will leave my issue out of this thread as its not directly related (kinda).


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

Ok, now that there are pics of this fix... let me throw in my $0.02...
The H2sport fix is about 400bux... plus the gaskets, stretch bolts, and expensive cam frame sealant, at least another 150bux... then the specialty tools required to remove the cam, remove the cam gear, remove/install the cam seal, etc, about another 300bux... that's $850 for this fix. If you don't buy the tools yourself, you'll still be paying for quite a few hours of labor to remove and reinstall the cam... plus the downtime on your car while you send out your cam and cam timing chain cover to h2sport.
For $850.... you could replace your OEM cam follower 17 times... doing it every 20k miles as I do now, you'd get 340,000miles of driving.
I don't know about you, but I think I'd rather just replace the OEM follower every 20k miles for as long as I own the car...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_Ok, now that there are pics of this fix... let me throw in my $0.02...
The H2sport fix is about 400bux... plus the gaskets, stretch bolts, and expensive cam frame sealant, at least another 150bux... then the specialty tools required to remove the cam, remove the cam gear, remove/install the cam seal, etc, about another 300bux... that's $850 for this fix. If you don't buy the tools yourself, you'll still be paying for quite a few hours of labor to remove and reinstall the cam... plus the downtime on your car while you send out your cam and cam timing chain cover to h2sport.
For $850.... you could replace your OEM cam follower 17 times... doing it every 20k miles as I do now, you'd get 340,000miles of driving.
I don't know about you, but I think I'd rather just replace the OEM follower every 20k miles for as long as I own the car...


Ya i thought this was just going to be a drop-in solution. So much easier and cost-effective to drop in a new follower even an average of every 10-15k miles


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Frig, you guys are brutal... first off you're whining when they don't release it fast enough, now you're whining because it's not cheap enough or exactly what you expect. 
I had and exgirlfriend exactly like that...


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davidraeside* »_first off you're whining when they don't release it fast enough, now you're whining because it's not cheap enough or exactly what you expect

x2
Plus, this is a true solution to the problem



_Modified by EL_3grab at 11:16 PM 1-9-2010_


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (davidraeside)*


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11.
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
yeah but its quite a hassle to replace these every 20 - 30k esp if you have the banjo bolt 
x2 then the repair is quite costly! 

And your going to just put this fix on and never check it again? The repair almost costs as much as the fix. I have an B cam so as long as I check it as maintenance no worries.


----------



## Sympley (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

As already mentioned this is a real solution for a real problem. Replacing follower is just a band aid. People wanted a real solution so they delivered real solutions now people are dissing it because it is pricey. I don`t get it. I already had the new cam put in twice, for some reason the followers I had kept on getting busted much sooner than normal. If I will be able to afford this solution I will definitely prefer it over the band aid cam follower.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (EL_3grab)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL_3grab* »_
x2
Plus, this is a true solution to the problem


Only time will tell. VW thought they had a good solution too... and given their resources, it's likely they put a LOT more engineering and r&d time into it.
I've already been through an intake cam, and all the trouble involved with swapping it myself. But that was before everyone was aware of the problem. Since then, treating the cam follower as a wear item that needs replacing has kept me running fine (110k miles on the engine now).
Like I said before, for the cost and hassle of replacing the cam and everything else needed for the h2sport fix... I'd rather just swap cam followers every 20k as I have been doing. Only takes me 20minutes to change.
kudos to h2sport for trying, but the math just doesn't work out as far as I'm concerned


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (2pt0tee)*

For the first time, I'm so HAPPY I'm CANADIAN!! Kudos to Thomas, the Canadian engineer in Georgetown who developed this. And i'm local, yay!
Ok - so I've done a lot of reading / and HPFP's are something I don't know about. There seems to be a lot of skepticism, but they do have 2 cars testing this. A 05 B7A4 Avant and a mark 5 GTI. I called the store and they are in production right now.
What's the general concensus from the gurus on this forum? What do you guys think? (the H2Sport website has been updated too from what the gentlemen advised.) Thanks!


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_For the first time, I'm so HAPPY I'm CANADIAN!! Kudos to Thomas, the Canadian engineer in Georgetown who developed this. And i'm local, yay!
Ok - so I've done a lot of reading / and HPFP's are something I don't know about. There seems to be a lot of skepticism, but they do have 2 cars testing this. A 05 B7A4 Avant and a mark 5 GTI. I called the store and they are in production right now.
What's the general concensus from the gurus on this forum? What do you guys think? (the H2Sport website has been updated too from what the gentlemen advised.) Thanks!

right now the 8.5hours of shop time i have to pay for to install this is an unexpected setback. i thought it would be simpler than that and i was grossly mistaken. also, my questions regarding warranty coverage on this part should it fail have remained unanswered


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_No testing on stock or "chipped" setups? And how many miles has this product been tested? After having dealt with a failed follower which resulted in a destroyed APR HPFP, I'm a little hesitant to try this. Convince me otherwise.









3rd Attempt for a reply to my question.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

guys, this is a small company here and they are busy as hell.
cut em some slack and stop being anal as hell! they will tell u more about their project when they are damn good and ready to.
have a beer, smoke a cigar, read a book.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*

AGREED. Damn - if you're all that bored to be critiquing a product that hasn't even been released yet / Call VW/Audi of US/Canada and complain. I did that after getting on the phone from h2sport. Although apparently my dealer has heard and is eagerly awaiting this roller fix too!!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_guys, this is a small company here and they are busy as hell.
cut em some slack and stop being anal as hell! they will tell u more about their project when they are damn good and ready to.
have a beer, smoke a cigar, read a book.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they literally work out of the back of a VW dealer. Its where i got my APR tune Krieger is right chill they are a small operation but everyone there is extremely intelligent i am sure this product will work.


----------



## Serrari (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12.
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

Installation Option: 
We've designed a set of tools that will allow the customer to install the kit WITHOUT removing the cam. 
The tool kit contains 3 custom tools: 
The first tool - a glorified puller - is used to pull off the existing lobe. 
The second and third tools are used to press on the new lobe. 
The tools will charged out with a core charge which will be refunded upon return of the tools in good condition. 
The installation is NOT hard. 
This option will be a huge savings for customers that feel a cam re-re is prohibitive. 
btw If you want to send us the intake cam you can you can remove it without removing the exhaust cam. The trick is to temporarily tie-wrap the exhaust cam to the webbing on the cylinder head with 3 heavy duty tie-wraps before you remove the bearing girdle. The tie wraps will hold the exhaust cam in place. 








______________________________________________________________ 
The upgrade is intended to be an install and forget kit. 
That said we will warranty any manufacturing defects. 








____________________________________________________ 
The Roller Follower has an integral anti-rotation pin which functions to keep the follower from rotating in the upgraded fuel pump mount. 
Tom 


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:31 PM 1/13/2010_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

damn guys, u covered everything about the install there.
major kudos!


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Installation Option: 
We've designed a set of tools that will allow the customer to install the kit WITHOUT removing the cam. 
The tool kit contains 3 custom tools: 
The first tool - a glorified puller - is used to pull off the existing lobe. 
The second and third tools are used to press on the new lobe. 
The tools will charged out with a core charge which will be refunded upon return of the tools in good condition. 
The installation is NOT hard. 
This option will be a huge savings for customers that feel a cam re-re is prohibitive. 
btw If you want to send us the intake cam you can you can remove it without removing the exhaust cam. The trick is to temporarily tie-wrap the exhaust cam to the webbing on the cylinder head with 3 heavy duty tie-wraps before you remove the bearing girdle. The tie wraps will hold the exhaust cam in place. 








______________________________________________________________ 
The upgrade is intended to be an install and forget kit. 
That said we will warranty any manufacturing defects. 








____________________________________________________ 
The Roller Follower has an integral anti-rotation pin which functions to keep the follower from rotating in the upgraded fuel pump mount. 
Tom 

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:31 PM 1/13/2010_

tom what is the estimated number of hours to do this DIY with said tools? the 8.5 hours i got was from what the book says it takes to remove the camshaft.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Benjamin T)*

For a first time user I would estimate 2-3 hours. An A4 will be closer to 3 hours because working space is tighter on account that the engine is longitudinal which places the end the end cover close to the firewall.
Tom


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

will you guys be providing instructions or a write up on this down the road?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For a first time user I would estimate 2-3 hours. An A4 will be closer to 3 hours because working space is tighter on account that the engine is longitudinal which places the end the end cover close to the firewall.
Tom

well i'm in like a dirty shirt then... i contacted the vw indie shop i go to http://www.shiftautosport.com and they told me they do business with you and they would be calling you about this for me (if they haven't already).... thanks tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL_3grab (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Serrari)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Serrari)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14.
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*

Cool / thx Tom for all your hard work!! - I did ask over the phone if we're local and they can do it for us then and there / the preliminary answer is yes - how much would we be looking in labour for you guys?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
will you guys be providing instructions or a write up on this down the road?

Yes instructions will be included.
Tom


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

More Info:
We analyzed the OE cam/follower motion to derive the fuel pump plunger lift/timing and dynamics which was then used in the design of our upgrade kit. The plot below illustrates the kinematics of the original cam as well as our upgrade kit.








In summary the fuel pump plunger lift and timing with our upgrade kit are identical to the original OE with flat faced follower. Both lift curves are shown on the plot but you can’t see them separately because they're on top of each other (because – by design – they're the same profile).
The kit is intended to be an install and forget upgrade. We will warranty any manufacturing related defects.
The hardness of the upgraded cam lobe is 50-55Rc which is consistent with camshaft hardness. The material for the lobe is aircraft grade steel; material for the fuel pump mount/follower housing is aircraft grade aluminum.
The parts are CNC machined to ensure the precision necessary for this application. And the modification to the end cover is also precision CNC machined for the same reason.
The revised lobe must be installed on the cam accurately. To ensure this we designed special assembly tooling that functions to precisely index the revised cam lobe onto the cam. 
The fuel lines are made from 304 stainless steel which can be re-shaped by hand in situ as necessary to re-attach to the re-positioned fuel pump. Removing the underside saddle clamp facilitates this.
Local 2.0 FSI customers that despite maintaining their cars with approved lubricants at 5000 mile change intervals; and being equipped with B cams; and with regular follower swaps still experience significant follower wear and in some cases outright failure. Speculation was abound but hearing frequent and similar stories throughout the community prompted us to find a proper solution.
Tom


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

For the first time i'm proud to Canadian...this is awesome news! - any launch date available yet?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_For the first time i'm proud to Canadian...this is awesome news! - any launch date available yet?


well i have always been a proud Canadian! but yes i agree. These guys at H2 do not fool around!








Tom quick question when you say that this, is a install and forget thing. You are saying there will not be a need to take out the follower and make sure everything is functional like you would the bucket based follower? 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 4:43 PM 1/13/2010_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_
will you guys be providing instructions or a write up on this down the road?
 
Have you ever seen there drawings / instructions for there suspensions products?? Ill post up some examples


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_For the first time i'm proud to Canadian...this is awesome news! - any launch date available yet?

Jeez, didn't Bob and Doug make you proud?


----------



## My_Fast_MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

I will be watching for these to become available... I have been reading that this a major issue with these cars as well.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## My_Fast_MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16.
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_More Info:
We analyzed the OE cam/follower motion to derive the fuel pump plunger lift/timing and dynamics which was then used in the design of our upgrade kit. The plot below illustrates the kinematics of the original cam as well as our upgrade kit.








In summary the fuel pump plunger lift and timing with our upgrade kit are identical to the original OE with flat faced follower. Both lift curves are shown on the plot but you can’t see them separately because they're on top of each other (because – by design – they're the same profile).
The kit is intended to be an install and forget upgrade. We will warranty any manufacturing related defects.
The hardness of the upgraded cam lobe is 50-55Rc which is consistent with camshaft hardness. The material for the lobe is aircraft grade steel; material for the fuel pump mount/follower housing is aircraft grade aluminum.
The parts are CNC machined to ensure the precision necessary for this application. And the modification to the end cover is also precision CNC machined for the same reason.
The revised lobe must be installed on the cam accurately. To ensure this we designed special assembly tooling that functions to precisely index the revised cam lobe onto the cam. 
The fuel lines are made from 304 stainless steel which can be re-shaped by hand in situ as necessary to re-attach to the re-positioned fuel pump. Removing the underside saddle clamp facilitates this.
Local 2.0 FSI customers that despite maintaining their cars with approved lubricants at 5000 mile change intervals; and being equipped with B cams; and with regular follower swaps still experience significant follower wear and in some cases outright failure. Speculation was abound but hearing frequent and similar stories throughout the community prompted us to find a proper solution.
Tom









Tom, how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower? Without a properly tuned return spring, you can run into issues with float at higher RPMs. 
Dave


----------



## clucas (Sep 2, 2009)

I may have missed it, but will this work with an A cam? Also, Did I miss the total cost for it if you're swapping the lobes with the cam in place?


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17.
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.
any word on pricing?


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_
any word on pricing?


it was already discussed a few pages back, with addendums.
this was the original post:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have successfully tested our fuel pump drive upgrade and have determined the kit contents. But before we get to that, here's some background info.
*The Concept:*
In essence the upgrade uses a roller cam follower in lieu of the stock flat face follower. The advantages of the roller follower are long life and lower friction. 
*The Details:*
In detail the new roller follower is larger in diameter than the original flat face follower. This requires a new mount bracket that houses the roller follower and mounts the fuel pump – see below.








Upgraded Roller Follower (left) and Fuel Pump Mount (right)
Also, and most importantly, the cam profile is revised to achieve the right fuel pressure at the right time. Revising the cam profile is necessary because the lift of a roller follower versus a flat face follower isn't the same. Simply put you can’t just swap a flat face follower for a roller follower and get the same lift. You have to revise the cam profile too. To the casual eye the new profile may look like the old, but when view side-by-side the difference is obvious. 









Revised Cam Profile (lower left) and End Cover
One challenge with the upgrade kit was determining how to cost effectively revise the cam profile and modify the end cover. In the end we decided the best way will be for customers to send us their intake cam and end cover to which we will install the revised cam profile and modify the end cover – all with same day turn around.
*The Kit*
The compete upgrade kit consists of a roller cam follower, a fuel pump mount bracket, a revised cam profile installed onto the cam, modifying the end cover, longer fuel pump mount bolts, O-rings, new valve cover gasket, and new end cover gasket.
*The price for the complete kit will be CDN$425 (about US$400) but we have an introductory price of CDN$335 (about US$316). Kit availability information is coming soon*.


_Modified by Benjamin T at 11:02 AM 1-15-2010_


_Modified by Benjamin T at 11:03 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Vdub'07 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Benjamin T)*

thank you. sign me up, I'm definitely in!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdub'07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdub’07* »_thank you. sign me up, I'm definitely in!

bump this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Tom Send me one of these kits and will do a DIY write up with the cams in place . 
If you have a set of MKV spindles send a pair of those also LOL







Bob.G


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

Count me in on one of these kits. Good work guys


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
18.
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

I also have a set of the front control arm bushings for my car as well. There directions are Bar none!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*

yeah i was actually shocked when i got the front control arm bushings and saw the directions. H2sport does a great job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
17 people on the list already too, i gues thats what happens when you build a quality and deff needed fix and you charge a very reasonable price. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:50 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

The SECOND i'm out of warranty....I'm going to Georgetown for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## volcomska (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Tom, how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower? Without a properly tuned return spring, you can run into issues with float at higher RPMs. 
Dave

x2


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Count me in
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## clucas (Sep 2, 2009)

If this will work with the A cam, then count me in, otherwise i'll have to see about getting a B cam, and then having the upgrade performed. Also, I already need a new HPFP. 
So does it work with the A cam?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *clucas* »_If this will work with the A cam, then count me in, otherwise i'll have to see about getting a B cam, and then having the upgrade performed. Also, I already need a new HPFP. 
So does it work with the A cam?


from what i understand (and what has been posted in this thread) it does.


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*

2 questions:
Will this fit under the OEM (air filter) cover of a BPY transverse 2.0T (A3 or GTI)?
How is the cam profile being changed? If there is some wear (Mine didn't have any at last check, but may now), will I need a new cam or do they replace or machine the old fuel pump lobes anyway?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
From what i understand (and what has been posted in this thread) it does. 

The A cam is a single piece cam whereas the B is a two piece cam...
Quite possibly what is being changed is the one of the two pieces in the B cam.
Can you do that to an A cam ?No......hence your answer...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Bump this thread for a good company and a great product that's needed , there going to sell a TON of them any FSI vw / Audi with 60K and up is going to need one IMO 
Lets get theses kits ready to ship already LOL







Bob.G


----------



## toledor (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rracerguy717)*

Yes, it is a brilliant product, but doesn't the Increased Inertia question of Crew deserve an answer? People are going BT, there are High Rev Valve Kits, where is the limit for the stock or APR HP pump spring? Shouldn't people know what are the design limits for rpm of the heavier roller follower?
Is this an unreasonable request?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i am sure they will let us know all we need to when it is actually on the market


----------



## hayejay (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jbyronr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbyronr* »_Count me in
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21.
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


I'm interested in hearing more about this... I replaced my cam follower at about 55k and only have very little wear at all but I still like to see more of this.. And please send me info on the Front bushing replacement because I don't think my VW Corp Serivce Prep will good will my a warranty repair. She wasn't helpful so much for working for VW.


----------



## the travler (Nov 12, 2006)

Count me in
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22.
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

love to see more updates and reviews on this before i decide.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the less they respond here, that means the more they are working on it!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_the less they respond here, that means the more they are working on it!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











yeah you guys have to remember they do not have a full out PR/sales staff like some companies on this forum. The engineers are the sales/PR guys so you know they are going to be lousy at it







(not an insult they are too busy being engineers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ) these guys do not release stuff that they are not 100% sure about or don't believe in.


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

wow, this looks promisin, i like what i see. i'll drop 400 bucks to never see my cam follower again and to keep my hpfp from effin itself


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (Josein06GLI)*

was a repost.


_Modified by INYNN at 8:22 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (INYNN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INYNN* »__Might be old news here, might be new news to some people!_


it seems to be the same as the post from H2Sport a few pages back on this thread with pricing, but that was posted late last year...


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

if im understanding this correctly its $1400 out of pocket then when I send them my cam lobe and the supplied tools I get $1000 back?


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump this thread and say im in!! 
I'm even more excited cause shipping for me is actually gonna be cheaper for once lol 
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

When I get an answer to "how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower?" I will buy it.


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_When I get an answer to "how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower?" I will buy it.

x2


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_When I get an answer to "how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower?" I will buy it.

Pure speculation here, but what you really want to know is if there is any additional force being placed on the return spring. Since the ramp profile is different for the rollor, I'm guessing that the acceleration value is less than for the bucket follower for any given point. Assuming the roller has a greater mass, it could still be a net zero result.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_When I get an answer to "how do you address the significantly increased mass of the follower?" I will buy it.

The cam profile itself is changed.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
The cam profile itself is changed. 



but the issue is the spring and the rest of the HPFP are designed to be used with the bucket based follower, there are different forces being applied to the HPFP now, look at the TSI HPFP it has a much fatter spring for a reason. We just want to know how the HPFP is handling this.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (Oscar33)*

1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23. jhines_06gli
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.
I drive A LOT!!!!!So this will be a great test product for me!!!


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_

but the issue is the spring and the rest of the HPFP are designed to be used with the bucket based follower, there are different forces being applied to the HPFP now, look at the TSI HPFP it has a much fatter spring for a reason. We just want to know how the HPFP is handling this. 
But that's a different pump entirely isn't it?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

Sub'd And Seriously Thinking On This. Great Upgrade As Long As Everything Works Out Right


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_Sub'd And Seriously Thinking On This. Great Upgrade As Long As Everything Works Out Right 


Do You Always Capitalize All Words (Including Articles) In Your Posts?


----------



## Teh_Chris (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Do You Always Capitalize All Words (Including Articles) In Your Posts?

Yes I Do ... Check On Golfmkv And Myfastgti U Will Find Me Under The Same / Similar Name ..... For Some Reason I Always Get The Same Dumb Question But Yes I Do Type Like This And I Bet I Type As Fast Or Faster Than U Do With Less Mistakes .
Sorry For The Slight Thread Jack And Not At All Meaning To Be An Ass About It But Im Just Tired Of Answering That Question & This Had To Be Explained .... Yet Again










_Modified by Teh_Chris at 10:14 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## 2007.gti (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*

You shud put the answer in your sig, tht what you never have to explain it again


----------



## Josein06GLI (Jun 29, 2008)

is this officially out yet?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_But that's a different pump entirely isn't it? 


it is also the TSI uses a 4 lobe cam the fsi uses a 3 lobe cam. So it is completely different but the concern is the extra pressure that is being pit on a system that was designed to handle a flat tapped bucket and not a roller cam. I am sure that H2Sport has thought of this and it isn't an issue, but i raise this point because others have and obviously being allot less knowledgeable on this subject compared to the guys at H2, i am just looking for them to shed some light on the issue 0r (lack there of).


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
it is also the TSI uses a 4 lobe cam the fsi uses a 3 lobe cam. So it is completely different but the concern is the extra pressure that is being pit on a system that was designed to handle a flat tapped bucket and not a roller cam. I am sure that H2Sport has thought of this and it isn't an issue, but i raise this point because others have and obviously being allot less knowledgeable on this subject compared to the guys at H2, i am just looking for them to shed some light on the issue 0r (lack there of).








Well, you said it was an "issue" I don't think it's an issue until it's an issue. I'm sure this is the specific reason they changed the cam profile. Not taking this into consideration, they would have just spaced the fuel pump out to fit the new follower. I'm sure they have done their R&D but I'm also sure they don't have a concrete answer as to whether the kit is issue free. It doesn't take that long to put these pieces into production and I'm sure they want to recoup their investment ASAP.
AFAIC them redesigning the cam profile means they've thought to address this concern, their silence means they aren't quite positive they have it 100% right yet. Once they start taking pre-orders/orders the testing/R&D is done.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Teh_Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teh_Chris* »_
Yes I Do ... Check On Golfmkv And Myfastgti U Will Find Me Under The Same / Similar Name ..... For Some Reason I Always Get The Same Dumb Question But Yes I Do Type Like This And I Bet I Type As Fast Or Faster Than U Do With Less Mistakes .
Sorry For The Slight Thread Jack And Not At All Meaning To Be An Ass About It But Im Just Tired Of Answering That Question & This Had To Be Explained .... Yet Again









OCD much?


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ruso)*

is this out yet?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_is this out yet?

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23
24.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23
24.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

list is getting larger


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23. dubman6
24.


----------



## connman (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33
23. dubman6
24. connman
*woo 24!*


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (connman)*

is this a GB? or why is everyone signing up?lol if they're trying to find out who wants it, and it works as well as claimed, then EVERYONE on vortex w/ an FSI will want one!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubman6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_is this a GB? or why is everyone signing up?lol if they're trying to find out who wants it, and it works as well as claimed, then EVERYONE on vortex w/ an FSI will want one!









I agree, they are building the kit so why not just call them up and order it. Also, every time I see the list it makes me wonder when it says at the top of the list that your cam follower will not fail while you wait. Has anyone put it on yet (besides H2)? If not, you may want to go ahead with checking it like normal.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubman6* »_
be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.


awww man, u just had to jinx us... lol


----------



## t0.2idua (Jan 30, 2010)

has anyone taken their car to H2Sport for any other services?? For those that have, what is your opinion of them in regards to value, turn around time, and quality of work??
Thanks


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (t0.2idua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0.2idua* »_has anyone taken their car to H2Sport for any other services?? For those that have, what is your opinion of them in regards to value, turn around time, and quality of work??
Thanks

in the canada section of the golfmkv website there are a few members who have had work done at h2sport and their reviews are positive.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (t0.2idua)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0.2idua* »_has anyone taken their car to H2Sport for any other services?? For those that have, what is your opinion of them in regards to value, turn around time, and quality of work??
Thanks

They do excellent work. Probably one of the highest reps in Ontario for work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0.2idua* »_has anyone taken their car to H2Sport for any other services?? For those that have, what is your opinion of them in regards to value, turn around time, and quality of work??
Thanks



_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
They do excellent work. Probably one of the highest reps in Ontario for work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



i 2nd that! they are the best VAG shop in Ontario IMO. They make very solid products but they are a small company and it takes time. I have faith this will be top notch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a real fix for our cam follower issues


----------



## t0.2idua (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Issam Abed)*

thanks for the input guys


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (t0.2idua)*

People were asking how we’ve accounted for the additional weight of the new roller follower in our kit. At first I was reluctant to answer but I’ve responded here:
A properly sized return spring is: 
A) required to prevent follower jump – the condition where the cam follower looses contact with the surface of the cam then slams back into it with such impact that can quickly damage the mating surfaces. Follower jump in an automotive valve train is also known as valve float.
and
B) required even more importantly in high speed cam systems – which the 2.0T fuel pump system definitely qualifies – to keep the assembly from resonating. Resonance can lead to violent destructive forces (see the Tacoma Bridge failure on youtube for an example of resonance).
Quite a few calculations showed that even with the increased mass of the roller follower the OE spring was ok to prevent follower jump, but more calc’s showed the resonance frequency to be lower than what we wanted. So yes the kit comes with the proper spring.
On another note, we’ve got the tooling finished for customer’s to both remove the existing lobe from the ‘B’ spec cam, then install the new lobe all without removing the cam.
The ‘A’ spec cam has to be removed and sent to us for modification.
However, removing the cam is not too hard. There are a few easy tips to make the re-re much quicker. The basic idea is to leave the exhaust cam in place using 3 heavy duty tie-wraps (3/8” wide) looped around the cam and through the center web of the cylinder head to hold the cam in place while removing the bearing girdle. No need to remove the timing belt etc. I’ll try and get a few pictures to show what we mean. 
Permatex makes the correct anaerobic gasket compound way cheaper than OE stuff. It’s Permatex # 51813. The hardest part is removing the cured gasket material because it has to be scraped off.
As for when we'll have stock, we are getting parts in, but through no one's fault other than my own, we're behind. My personal apologies. I'm sure other readers will be laughing hard with my past "2 week" estimate times. My background is racing and I was spoiled rotten with complete CAD models of the cars and engines etc that made for rapid design times to say the least. 
But with street cars reverse engineering of stock components is necessary and time consuming and more often than not you get caught out by a bolt here or a hose there or...








Tom


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
People were asking how we’ve accounted for the additional weight of the new roller follower in our kit. At first I was reluctant to answer but I’ve responded here:
A properly sized return spring is: 
A) required to prevent follower jump – the condition where the cam follower looses contact with the surface of the cam then slams back into it with such impact that can quickly damage the mating surfaces. Follower jump in an automotive valve train is also known as valve float.
and
B) required even more importantly in high speed cam systems – which the 2.0T fuel pump system definitely qualifies – to keep the assembly from resonating. Resonance can lead to violent destructive forces (see the Tacoma Bridge failure on youtube for an example of resonance).
Quite a few calculations showed that even with the increased mass of the roller follower the OE spring was ok to prevent follower jump, but more calc’s showed the resonance frequency to be lower than what we wanted. * So yes the kit comes with the proper spring.*


Good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I assume that this is for the stock fuel pump. Will you have an increased rate spring for those of us who have APR fuel pumps? 
Dave


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_
cough *Toronto* cough

















yes thats true issam toronto








great to hear tom! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking forward to the apr response as well!


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

Maybe APR could sell an option with their HPFP? With the H2 fix or stock.


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

Gosh guys - cut these guys a break. Let them work on the stock solution, and get it out...jeez!! They're human too you know??


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Gosh guys - cut these guys a break. Let them work on the stock solution, and get it out...jeez!! They're human too you know??

... I'm pretty sure they run the APR HPFP on both of their in-house test cars....

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The kit is currently installed on 2 cars: An '07 GTI with HPFP upgrade. And an '06 Audi A4 wagon with a big turbo and HPFP upgrade.

Dave


_Modified by crew219 at 9:11 AM 2-24-2010_


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (vliou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vliou* »_Gosh guys - cut these guys a break. Let them work on the stock solution, and get it out...jeez!! They're human too you know??

People can request whatever they want and they can do whatever they want. They are adults.








If I was in their shoes I would be happy to hear any suggestions people had and then decide which ones I would follow and at what schedule.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_On another note, we’ve got the tooling finished for customer’s to both remove the existing lobe from the ‘B’ spec cam, then install the new lobe all without removing the cam.
The ‘A’ spec cam has to be removed and sent to us for modification.
However, removing the cam is not too hard. There are a few easy tips to make the re-re much quicker. The basic idea is to leave the exhaust cam in place using 3 heavy duty tie-wraps (3/8” wide) looped around the cam and through the center web of the cylinder head to hold the cam in place while removing the bearing girdle. No need to remove the timing belt etc. I’ll try and get a few pictures to show what we mean.


I'm glad to hear this... it might make this fix a little more practical for a lot of people (like myself) who have the B cam.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*

good to see i started a wild fire.












_Modified by CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi at 11:28 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

Knowing that the cam doesn't have to be removed makes this a lot more cost effective. Otherwise replacing the follower every 10-20k miles seems easier and cheaper.


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Uber-A3)*

Yup, my point exactly. I've had to replace a cam once already... between tools, sealant, and time... it was a BITCH


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
Good to hear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I assume that this is for the stock fuel pump. Will you have an increased rate spring for those of us who have APR fuel pumps? 
Dave


X2


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi)*

subscribed for later///


----------



## XM_Rocks (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20DYNAMITE07)*

Sub'd


----------



## BMP.:R32Murse (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Bump this thread and say im in!! 
I'm even more excited cause shipping for me is actually gonna be cheaper for once lol 
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33 
23
24.
25
26
27.
28.
29.
30.

Im in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## white ABanT (Jan 23, 2008)

$335 installed?


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (white ABanT)*

im in for a Gbuy!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

I now have a spare B cam ready and waiting to be sent to you.


----------



## golfvdude (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (ajz9415)*

You're not the only one. I just need confirmation and BAM, it's sent off! Would really like to get a reflash and start up on 'power' mods. Patiently waiting though, no rush.......


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (golfvdude)*

Am I the only one like a kid in the candy store just jonesing for this fix?


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33
23. dubman6
24. connman
25. BMP.:R32Murse
26. TheBirds


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

What about us with an 06 and metal piping rather than the flexible tubing? I'm in, but have you addressed this problem?


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (TheBirds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBirds* »_What about us with an 06 and metal piping rather than the flexible tubing? I'm in, but have you addressed this problem?

x2


----------



## nynative14 (Jan 5, 2009)

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33
23. dubman6
24. connman
25. BMP.:R32Murse
26. TheBirds
27. nynative14


----------



## KhayGTI (May 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33
23. dubman6
24. connman
25. BMP.:R32Murse
26. TheBirds
27. nynative14
27. KhayGTI


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KhayGTI)*

Wow, this still isn't out yet? It'll be out just before next Waterfest.......watch.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (blackvento36)*



blackvento36 said:


> Wow, this still isn't out yet? It'll be out just before next Waterfest.......watch.[/QUOTEI]
> Im sure Tom is going to use Waterfest to launch this roller kit and the MKV Sport Spindles .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KhayGTI (May 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I just got an email from H2Sport, few weeks away from announcement


----------



## Runin2Rich4FSi (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KhayGTI)*

might not go in on my order.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KhayGTI* »_I just got an email from H2Sport, few weeks away from announcement 


lol you got proof of that email? regardless i hope thats true


----------



## TheBirds (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: (TheBirds)*

As found in another post.

I suggest you get the parts above 
17= 06F127509AB Metal fuel line 
31= 06F127511B Fuel hose 
1B= 06F127213C FP metal union 
25= N909865 01 X 4 spring clips 
The cost is about 65.00 euro ( $90.00 ) at the stealer
You have to remove the intake mani in order to get the job done .



_Modified by TheBirds at 7:33 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (TheBirds)*

bump for an important thread


----------



## ArcticDSG06 (Apr 15, 2010)

Please add me to the list.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

KhayGTI said:


> be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
> Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
> If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
> 1. RRacerguy717
> ...


be a little patient.Between today and the day H2sport release this product, your follower is not going to fail.
Alot of great products are coming out for the 06F engine so sit tight.
If you want to help H2sport then jump on the list.
1. RRacerguy717
2 Issam Abed
3. gshabanov
4. ajz9415
5 Runin2Rich4FSi
6 golfvdude
7 jermz
8. ndifadvokit
9 mac sauce
10 sciblades
11. Serrari
12. EL_3grab
13 Benjamin T (thru shift autosport)
14. Krieger
15. My_Fast_MKV
16. Vdub'07
17. Thebox
[email protected]
19. jByronR
20.hayejay
21. the travler
22. Oscar33
23. dubman6
24. connman
25. BMP.:R32Murse
26. TheBirds
27. nynative14 
28. KhayGTI
29. Malaco0219


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

any updates boys?


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

typical H2sport for a trillion miles of testing before they're ready to sell. Good for them!!


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

You think we'll see this before WF ??


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

A3Performance said:


> You think we'll see this before WF ??


Im gonna guess Tom's trying real hard to get the follower kit and sport spindles ready for sale at Waterfest  Bob.G

p.s. The hard part is getting repeatable production process to keep Q.C. 100%


----------



## dubbin415 (Nov 1, 2007)

*in*

i'm in.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

so.. it's out!

http://www.h2sport.com/

whose got it?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

Malaco0219 said:


> so.. it's out!
> 
> http://www.h2sport.com/
> 
> whose got it?


I see from the reading that they changed there postion on the pump case boring and cam profile change as DIY, they will be doing it in house only im sure because they found its the only way to get repeatable quality product .

Im sure someone from H2sport will chime in shortly and let us know the details .Bob.G


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rracerguy717 said:


> I see from the reading that they changed there postion on the pump case boring and cam profile change as DIY, they will be doing it in house only im sure because they found its the only way to get repeatable quality product .
> 
> Im sure someone from H2sport will chime in shortly and let us know the details .Bob.G


Regarding the new return spring, I'm wondering if they offer different rates for the stock vs APR or other aftermarket pumps.

Dave


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

If only this had been an option when my cam needed to be replaced.

$425, plus the cost of removing/installing the cam shaft is probably still a lot less than I paid for my repair with OEM parts at the dealership.


----------



## Gtiupb2002 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just busted my HPFP and have to most likely replace everything. Can I use this option? will revising my cam fix the damage on it now, like will it resurface the cam? give me some good news 

Just had the worst day imaginable.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

crew219 said:


> Regarding the new return spring, I'm wondering if they offer different rates for the stock vs APR or other aftermarket pumps.
> 
> Dave


im pretty sure the rate is the same i had it done on 2 cars where one was apr and one was not and it was not different.

i had it done and cars running good ever since and now i know my apr pump is safe.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

rick89 said:


> im pretty sure the rate is the same i had it done on 2 cars where one was apr and one was not and it was not different.
> 
> i had it done and cars running good ever since and now i know my apr pump is safe.


how much down time and what was the overall cost?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

rick89 said:


> im pretty sure the rate is the same i had it done on 2 cars where one was apr and one was not and it was not different.
> 
> i had it done and cars running good ever since and now i know my apr pump is safe.


That's the thing, it shouldn't be. The only reason the rate is changed is due to the increase in mass. The APR and OEM pumps have significantly different weights of the moving components, which is why APR increases the rate on their return spring. 

Dave


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Great how they told everyone in the thread it was released.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

crew219 said:


> That's the thing, it shouldn't be. The only reason the rate is changed is due to the increase in mass. The APR and OEM pumps have significantly different weights of the moving components, which is why APR increases the rate on their return spring.
> 
> Dave


Im sure they use the new spring because of the higher ramp rate of the new HPFP cam profile .  Bob.G


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

sciblades said:


> how much down time and what was the overall cost?



with labor totaled up to 760 cdn i think it was.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

i wish they could do this right at waterfest now that would be awesome...hint....hint


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

sciblades said:


> i wish they could do this right at waterfest now that would be awesome...hint....hint


 Talked to Tom at Waterfest this Kit is out and available , his marketing people are just slackers hence the reason we didnt here back yet LOL 

You need to send up your intake cam with your case to get bored out and its a ONE DAY turn around time , this is the only option untill he gets a few dealers setup in your area and trained to use the special tools and jig he built to do this job properly with the cam still in the car . 

Im gonna see if I can set up some one here in the tri-state area and get my car done with cam in place .I will keep you posted  Bob.G


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

rracerguy717 said:


> Talked to Tom at Waterfest this Kit is out and available , his marketing people are just slackers hence the reason we didnt here back yet LOL
> 
> You need to send up your intake cam with your case to get bored out and its a ONE DAY turn around time , this is the only option untill he gets a few dealers setup in your area and trained to use the special tools and jig he built to do this job properly with the cam still in the car .
> 
> Im gonna see if I can set up some one here in the tri-state area and get my car done with cam in place .I will keep you posted  Bob.G


 well for us ontarioians its just a simple 30 minute drive up to the shop


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

that would be cool if a shop around the tristate can do that! i have no idea what shape my cam/cam follower is in, approaching 80k and have not checked it yet...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

We have 6 cases and cams if anyone is interested in getting the kit done.


----------



## RruizGTI (May 2, 2007)

> We have 6 cases and cams if anyone is interested in getting the kit done.


prices??

for those of you that have gotten this done, what are your impressions? there are so many pages to this thread now its hard to find the info im looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

I've got this done. I love it. Never have to worry about my cam or follower. All I ever open my hood for is check oil and add meth.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

> All I ever open my hood for is check oil and add meth.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

RruizGTI said:


> prices??
> 
> for those of you that have gotten this done, what are your impressions? there are so many pages to this thread now its hard to find the info im looking for.


We will be selling the kit for $425 USD + a $200 USD core charge.
Core charge refundable upon the return of your housing and camshaft (in good working order).


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> We will be selling the kit for € 319 ($425) USD + a € 150 ($200) USD core charge.
> Core charge refundable upon the return of your housing and camshaft (in good working order).


Sam, what is the core charge about ?

I read H2O's installation pdf and its a straight forward job.The only think you'll need are those tools from H2O which btw i don't understand why they don't come as standard with the kit...

Or maybe something has changed ?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

GolfRS said:


> Sam, what is the core charge about ?
> 
> I read H2O's installation pdf and its a straight forward job.The only think you'll need are those tools from H2O which btw i don't understand why they don't come as standard with the kit...
> 
> Or maybe something has changed ?


The H2Sport kit uses the TSI (timing chain) camshaft follower which is 5mm larger in diameter than the FSI (timing belt) unit i.e. 26mm vs 21mm. You need to modify the fuel pump housing to accept a larger diameter follower as well as the guiding tab. Not exactly something you can do in your garage. You may be able to press off the camshaft loeb in your garage but the housing has to be sent to H2Sport for modifying.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

INA said:


> The H2Sport kit uses the TSI (timing chain) camshaft follower which is 5mm larger in diameter than the FSI (timing belt) unit i.e. 26mm vs 21mm. You need to modify the fuel pump housing to accept a larger diameter follower as well as the guiding tab. Not exactly something you can do in your garage. You may be able to press off the camshaft loeb in your garage but the housing has to be sent to H2Sport for modifying.


Here a visual pic Sam that show's what your trying to discribe ,which is H2Sport roller follower portion of the kit . The new follower housing clearly show's the O.D. step's which needs to fit into the OEM case which presently houses the oem flat tappet follower , hence the need to bore the OEM case being to install this new roller follower.  Bob.G


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

INA said:


> The H2Sport kit uses the TSI (timing chain) camshaft follower which is 5mm larger in diameter than the FSI (timing belt) unit i.e. 26mm vs 21mm. You need to modify the fuel pump housing to accept a larger diameter follower as well as the guiding tab. Not exactly something you can do in your garage. You may be able to press off the camshaft loeb in your garage but the housing has to be sent to H2Sport for modifying.


Hmmm somehow i thought the adapter fits over the OEM housing and that adapter also has the notch for the roller follower...

I guess not then, and that complicates thinks A LOT for people outside the U.S. that cannot go around sending housings all over the world...:facepalm:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

you could always drive.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Krieger said:


> you could always drive.


Sure...i could...

Its the middle.... "sea part" that has me worried...


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> Sure...i could...
> 
> Its the middle.... "sea part" that has me worried...


He's got your back.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

GolfRS said:


> Sure...i could...
> 
> Its the middle.... "sea part" that has me worried...


----------



## LordToxygene (Aug 20, 2009)

So can you use the APR upgrade or is there even an option for an upgrade while using this? I have an Audi A3 which will be using the H2sport retrofit and I was wondering what sort of upgrades can be done while they have the thing cracked open?


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

*more question regarding those who have an upgraded HPFP like APR or others...*



[email protected] said:


> Here are a few answers to the questions people have been asking:
> The kit is currently installed on 2 cars: An '07 GTI with HPFP upgrade. And an '06 Audi A4 wagon with a big turbo and HPFP upgrade.
> Fuel Lines: The fuel lines are re-used. The lines run under the intake manifold and are secure to it with a saddle clip. Removing the clip easily allows the lines to be relocated and re-attached to the fuel pump. This works for either the rubber hose version or the steel line with banjo version.
> We have tested the upgrade with stock and APR pumps. Other pumps will work so long they mount the same as a stock pump and use the same style spring cap on the end of the plunger as a stock pump.
> ...


hi [email protected],

when you say it also works with APR HPFP or other upgraded HPFP pump, does this mean that you will also modify the upgraded pump with a longer plunger and replace it with H2Sport's spring since the housing is now deeper than the standard? and if so, does that mean that someone who bought APR pump would now have a voided warranty from APR because the pump has been modified to accomodate your kit??? that's kind of the impression i'm getting here, what are your thoughts on this???

if you do replace the upgraded pump with a longer plunger and new spring, what's the guarantee that the replacement will be stronger than the one that came with upgraded pump???


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

This is what I believe you all are discussing;

http://www.h2sport.com/news.php?newsid=648

IMO, it costs what 9 followers cost. If I change them every 20,000 miles, I'm covered for 180,000
miles for the same cost and possibly one less added problem. Plus you have to send in your intake cam and they rebuild the fuel pump lobe end. If your pump goes bad, you can't just throw in a spare hpfp or oem while your hpfp is getting fixed because it's h2 specific. AND, I'm not sure if this pump is or is not an hpfp upgrade.


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised I haven't heard of this solution before. Kudos to H2Sport for engineering a more permanent solution. :beer:


----------



## viziers (Jun 22, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> This is what I believe you all are discussing;
> 
> http://www.h2sport.com/news.php?newsid=648
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you are incorrect about the actual HPFP.... The roller follower rides against your stock HPFP shaft... the roller is just an extension, hence the additional HPFP mounting bracket....




vizi


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

hi [email protected],

when you say it also works with APR HPFP or other upgraded HPFP pump, does this mean that you will also modify the upgraded pump with a longer plunger and replace it with H2Sport's spring since the housing is now deeper than the standard? and if so, does that mean that someone who bought APR pump would now have a voided warranty from APR because the pump has been modified to accomodate your kit??? that's kind of the impression i'm getting here, what are your thoughts on this???

if you do replace the upgraded pump with a longer plunger and new spring, what's the guarantee that the replacement will be stronger than the one that came with upgraded pump like APR's??? 

thanks!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

GTI4john74 said:


> hi [email protected],
> 
> when you say it also works with APR HPFP or other upgraded HPFP pump, does this mean that you will also modify the upgraded pump with a longer plunger and replace it with H2Sport's spring since the housing is now deeper than the standard? and if so, does that mean that someone who bought APR pump would now have a voided warranty from APR because the pump has been modified to accomodate your kit??? that's kind of the impression i'm getting here, what are your thoughts on this???
> 
> ...


 It doesn't modify the pump at all. The upgrade adds a spacer between the head and the fuel pump to allow room for the roller follower to fit in place. No longer plunger.


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

MFZERO said:


> It doesn't modify the pump at all. The upgrade adds a spacer between the head and the fuel pump to allow room for the roller follower to fit in place. No longer plunger.


thats not so, as im reading their PDF installation instruction for this kit and it says on page 26 of 37 and it says as follows:

"Carefully pull plunger out of fuel pump with your hands.
Pull off stock spring and install new spring in its place. NOTE: WHITE PAINTED END GOES TOWARDS FUEL PUMP."

granted that theres no longer plunger but according to their instruction the HPFP spring needs to be replaced. so in this case if i had an APR HPFP, i would need to replace it with H2sports spring that comes with the kit...

and on page 1 the kit contents does say that it comes with New Fuel Pump Return Spring - for proper follower/cam dynamics


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

H2S said:


> APR pumps never fail anyway.


Sounds like they're the 1.8t of the fuel pump world.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

So the question is then, Does this work with an HPFP upgrade?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

ROH ECHT said:


> So the question is then, Does this work with an HPFP upgrade?


It's clear from the above post that the kit does not work with the APR HPFP, simply because
of its design.The APR pump NEEDS a special stronger spring (different than the OEM spring)
simply to work properly because of the increased piston weight compared to the
OEM one.The Autotech design on the other hand uses the OEM spring so that a switch
to the H2O spring is possible without side effects.

If you were to replace the APR spring with the H2O one, the pump would not work properly and
you would run into issues....

Another reason not to get an APR pump, and for APR to bash a kit like H2O's...


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> It's clear from the above post that the kit does not work with the APR HPFP, simply because
> of its design.The APR pump NEEDS a special stronger spring (different than the OEM spring)
> simply to work properly because of the increased piston weight compared to the
> OEM one.The Autotech design on the other hand uses the OEM spring so that a switch
> ...


no need to replace to a longer plunger on stock HPFP only the spring needs to be replaced. As for the APR, no need to replace the spring either as it uses a strong spring, just a straight fit. this was according to H2Sport, that clears out any questions i had previously...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

GTI4john74 said:


> no need to replace to a longer plunger on stock HPFP only the spring needs to be replaced. As for the APR, no need to replace the spring either as it uses a strong spring, just a straight fit. this was according to H2Sport, that clears out any questions i had previously...


No one said anything about replacing the plunger.What i said is that APR and Autotech have 
a different design piston.

As for the APR spring, it's not a matter of if it's strong or not.AFAIK the H2O kit INCLUDES
a spring for the kit to work properly.You want to take your chances and use the APR spring ??
Be my guest...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

GolfRS said:


> It's clear from the above post that the kit does not work with the APR HPFP, simply because
> of its design.The APR pump NEEDS a special stronger spring (different than the OEM spring)
> simply to work properly because of the increased piston weight compared to the
> OEM one.The Autotech design on the other hand uses the OEM spring so that a switch
> ...


Do you dream about trolling APR at night?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Do you dream about trolling APR at night?


Oh i'm sorry...

Didn't mean to hurt your feelings... :heart:


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

there was a post by a member by the name *H2S*, and he answered my questions previously, but for some reason, his post is now gone


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Do you dream about trolling APR at night?


:laugh:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> It's clear from the above post that the kit does not work with the APR HPFP, simply because
> of its design.The APR pump NEEDS a special stronger spring (different than the OEM spring)
> simply to work properly because of the increased piston weight compared to the
> OEM one.The Autotech design on the other hand uses the OEM spring so that a switch
> ...


GolfRS, you are incorrect about the above statement! Tom Huschilt over at H2Sport emailed me this:

*Hi
You need to change the spring on either a stock pump or and upgrade pump (such as the APR pump). The spring is included in the kit.
Tom*
Basically the H20 kit works for all pumps you just have to replace the spring as it is H20 specific!!!!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

lour32 said:


> GolfRS, you are incorrect about the above statement! Tom Huschilt over at H2Sport emailed me this:
> 
> *Hi
> You need to change the spring on either a stock pump or and upgrade pump (such as the APR pump). The spring is included in the kit.
> ...


You should have done your homework before telling me I'M wrong....

The above statement says nothing more than the fact a spring change is necessary for this kit to
work right.

And since there aren't 2 types of springs included with the kit (one with OEM/Autotech/other characteristics, and another with APR characteristics, (since THEY ARE DIFFERENT)), this would mean that the H2O replacement spring WILL NOT WORK with the APR piston (hence pump).

And that is because APR chose to go with a heavier piston design, requiring a stronger/different
spring for it to keep the follower on the cam.By changing the APR spring to the H2O spring
you are defeating APR's design, and in reality turning your APR pump into a possible
reliability hazard/failure...

But hey don't take it from me man.What do i know !!!

Let's hear Arin (your friendly neighborhood APR representative) confirm the APR
pump will work and is in fact COVERED by APR warranty when used in conjunction
with the H2O's kit spring. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I'm all ears.... :laugh:


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

GolfRS said:


> You should have done your homework before telling me I'M wrong....
> 
> The above statement says nothing more than the fact a spring change is necessary for this kit to
> work right.
> ...


Well, Tom over at H20 says it will work on the APR pump, meaning they tried it. So yes you are wrong, it will work. Now as APR warranty is concerned you would have to go to APR for that question. I know what your saying that the spring in the APR kit is beefier do to piston size and weight but Tom over at H20 says there spring will work. I will confirm this with a call to H2 today!


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

lour32 said:


> Well, Tom over at H20 says it will work on the APR pump, meaning they tried it. So yes you are wrong, it will work. Now as APR warranty is concerned you would have to go to APR for that question. I know what your saying that the spring in the APR kit is beefier do to piston size and weight but Tom over at H20 says there spring will work. I will confirm this with a call to H2 today!


You really don't get it do you ?? 

Neither one of these companies want to loose out on potential customers.
It's how business works.If they state something like that, they could loose
a significant amount of customers from "both sides".

APR those that want to get this kit (which honestly will be insignificant
since i'm sure people that payed a small fortune for an APR pump would prefer
having their pump working properly than risk using a "non APR spring" )...

...and H2O those that have an APR pump (that as i said is incompatible with H2O spring)
which is a BIG chunk of the TFSI pump pie...

So until i get confirmation from APR they are endorsing the H2O spring used
with their pump AND extending their warranty to cover failures with it...
...well....i stand with what i said (and you or others are on your own...)


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

GolfRS, take it easy. Everyone on here is not as bright as yourself :laugh: LOL. I am just posting what Tom said! Thats all. Dont make it seem like I dont know anything, you dont want to see me get mad


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

lour32 said:


> GolfRS, take it easy. Everyone on here is not as bright as yourself :laugh: LOL. I am just posting what Tom said! Thats all. Dont make it seem like I dont know anything, you dont want to see me get mad


I AM taking it easy.This is me taking it easy.

No one said anything about IQ's here.

You called me out saying i am wrong, without having all the
facts in your mind, and i simply explained to you
why YOU are wrong and not me.

All of the above is while trying to help YOU (and others in your situation)
cause companies rarely tell the whole story for the exact reasons stated
above.Why do people turn everything into a pissing contest ?
Ever considered i've done a tiny bit more thinking than you, and
am simply trying to use that knowledge to HELP YOU ??

As i said, i would get confirmation from BOTH companies this will
work as it should, but i wouldn't hold my breath as far as APR is
concerned.They have a well thought product (well...according to them),
and i don't see them risking it or taking any chances just to
include another companies in on their business...

It's all pretty simple once you think about it.....


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

GolfRS said:


> I AM taking it easy.This is me taking it easy.
> 
> No one said anything about IQ's here.
> 
> ...


I think it's funny to watch your posts and how they go from good information to you knowing everything, to talking down to people to completely losing it. You could almost take the top of this post and apply it to every 4th or 5th post in a conversation you have. 

GolfRS, do you have any personal experience with this not working? If so, can you tell us what happens? If not then it is just your educated opinion?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

GolfRS said:


> I AM taking it easy.This is me taking it easy.
> 
> No one said anything about IQ's here.
> 
> ...


Have you scene any apr pump fail with the h2sport spring? I haven't and I have spoken with them directly. I even have a h2sport kit sitting on my bench.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Well since both of the above posts have more or less the same content
with the exception of the first being by another forum bozo 
(yes i do mean you dmorrow)
i will answer them both with one simple paragraph...

If things are not as i say they are,why not get APR in here officially
accepting H2O's kit, and openly stating in the forum (and their
website for that matter), that their pump DOES work flawlessly
with the H2O spring, and they will cover any damages caused
by it.Hmmm ?That's not hard is it ??But that will never happen,
simply because everyone wants to sell, but no one wants the
responsibility that goes with it.

You get an APR kit and an H2O kit and if fails ??
Well don't call APR, cause they NEVER said it works,
so they are not responsible....

And @IMAN973...i don't know what will/can happen.All i know is that
IF i had an APR pump (which i don't but that doesn't change anything)
i would like to know APR's OFFICIAL position on this, cause we all
very well know when **** hits the fan, everyone runs for cover....

P.S. Ok this is more than one paragraph but i'm a troll remember ??


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

GolfRS said:


> Well since both of the above posts have more or less the same content
> with the exception of the first being by another forum bozo
> (yes i do mean you dmorrow)
> i will answer them both with one simple paragraph...
> ...


Ouch that hurts. Another anonymous person on the internet that knows virtually nothing about me calling me names.

So the answer is you have no person experience with this setup, it is your educated opinion? Simple question.

Just because APR does not officially endorse something doesn't mean it doesn't work. They may have decided the testing process isn't worth the added liability.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

dmorrow said:


> Ouch that hurts. Another anonymous person on the internet that knows virtually nothing about me calling me names.
> 
> So the answer is you have no person experience with this setup, it is your educated opinion? Simple question.
> 
> Just because APR does not officially endorse something doesn't mean it doesn't work. They may have decided the testing process isn't worth the added liability.


I didn't call you names.I didn't say you are Mr.Bozo.
I said you ARE a bozo...Totally different...

I don't have experience cause even if i had an APR pump, i wouldn't use it with
this kit.Do YOU have any experience ?And i don't mean going around the block...
APR has stressed from the start their "superior" pump is based on strict testing
on a "special machine" before released for sale, and that is what actually makes
it so expensive.

So in fact what you or any others are doing by changing the spring
it comes with, is actually throwing all that testing (and pump value for that matter)
down the drain, HOPING it all works out cause hey...nothing has broken off yet....right ?? :what:

So yeah "just because APR doesn't endorse something" means it is not covered by ANYONE.
And if you wanna be the test subject, go right ahead.Install one, run your engine for 100,000
miles, and come back report your results.

Remember everyone is a fanboy until something goes wrong...

It's a rather common occurrence in the forums especially with APR...


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

GolfRS, I just like to know how the APR pump will not work with the H2 follower kit? Did you every install both, if not the don't say they wouldn't work together.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Apr will never say that. Like u said earlier, apr has a great pump and doesn't want to deal with customers modifying their pumps without any quality control. Remember apr says the reason for less failures is their quality control. Also apr isn't gaining anything by taking on the added risk of dealing with h2sport. If h2sport paid apr to do some testing and they designed a new spring together, then apr doesn't want to know anything.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

IMAN973 said:


> Apr will never say that. Like u said earlier, apr has a great pump and doesn't want to deal with customers modifying their pumps without any quality control. Remember apr says the reason for less failures is their quality control. Also apr isn't gaining anything by taking on the added risk of dealing with h2sport. If h2sport paid apr to do some testing and they designed a new spring together, then apr doesn't want to know anything.


So what you are saying is almost exactly what i said above, but in
a milder tone...

So my mistake was just not putting it as diplomatically as you did...

Ok...Guilty as charged...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

GolfRS said:


> I didn't call you names.I didn't say you are Mr.Bozo.
> I said you ARE a bozo...Totally different...


Seriously?

I think you should try this approach - 
_It is my opinion that the APR spring and the H2 sport will not work together for these reasons - _

Then list them

_I have never tried these parts together and but it is my educated opinion it will lead to failures, in addition, I don't believe APR has endorsed the modification that H2Sport is recommending._

I think the message would be exactly the same, in one short post and people would get off your back.

dmorrow (Mr. Bozo or bozo to you)


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

dmorrow said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I think you should try this approach -
> _It is my opinion that the APR spring and the H2 sport will not work together for these reasons - _
> ...


Ahh...Brought tears to my eyes... :facepalm:

P.S. I think you should work for APR...


----------



## GTI4john74 (Sep 23, 2008)

its a risk we all have to take just my .02, i mean if H2S has already tested it on the OEM and or APR or any aftermarket HPFP, and is pumping the requested fuel then why not use it, it is well worth having it than having to think everytime you drive that at some point your camfollower's gonna blow up.

and with regards to the spring, sure it uses the kit's spring, the point of the matter is, as long as it is meeting the requested pressure of the pump then i think there is nothing to worry about. 

will it void APRs warranty, it might but the main concern right now is how to get rid of this cancer in the FSI engine and so far only H2Sport has done it.


----------



## LordToxygene (Aug 20, 2009)

*H2 Sport Cam Follower + APR High Flow Pump*

I ran the APR plus the H2Sport cam follower for the last couple of years now on my 2006 Audi A3 2.0T. Haven't really seen any issues with those two working together. I had it installed by ABD Racing in Riverside, CA and I believe they used the APR pump spring. It's been a while and I don't think there would be any way to check without pulling it all apart again.


----------

